# PCGHX-Redesign: Eure Meinung zum neuen Design



## PCGH_Stephan (25. November 2014)

Hallo Community-Mitglieder,

wie nicht zu übersehen ist, gibt es seit gestern ein neues Design für das PC-Games-Hardware-Extreme-Forum. Derzeit arbeiten wir daran, aufgespürte Fehler zu beheben. Vielen Dank für eure Meldungen - falls es Probleme gibt, dann beschreibt sie bitte auch weiterhin im Feedback-Thread zum Redesign. Wie uns nicht entgangen ist, gibt es neben positiven Rückmeldungen auch negative Kritik was das neue Design betrifft. Daher möchten wir mit dieser Umfrage herausfinden, wie ihr die Situation aktuell einschätzt. Bitte stimmt ab, welche Zusagen auf euch zutreffen (Merfachauswahl). Die Laufzeit der Umfrage beträgt sieben Tage. Das Umfrageergebnis ist nach dem Ende der Abstimmungsphase zu sehen.


----------



## BigBubby (25. November 2014)

Es fehlt noch der Punkt: 
"Ich bekomme aus mir unbegreiflichen Gründen Augen/Kopfschmerzen auf der Seite" 
An sich finde ich das Design ja nicht schlecht. Aber durch die "unbekannte" Schriftart haben extrem viele Probleme und durch die große Helligkeit mit gleichzeitig kleiner Schrift ist es extrem anstrengend die Seite zu lesen.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (25. November 2014)

Umfrage schrieb:
			
		

> _Es fehlt eine wichtige Funktion (bitte erläutern)_


Die Seitenbreite der Main sollte man wieder einstellen können, wie es vorher möglich war.
Denn jetzt wird extrem viel Platz verschwendet !

PS:
Das die Umfrage Geheim ist bzw die anzeige versteckt ist, finde ich besch...eiden, Transparenz sieht anders aus 

PS Nr2:
Kurz war die Umfrage sichtbar, dachte schon das man zur einsicht gekommen ist, aber war wohl ein Bug der Forensoftware - Keine angst Leute, dieser Bug tritt sicher noch häufiger auf 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quppi (25. November 2014)

Ich werde mit dem neuen Design irgendwie nicht ganz warm. Eigentlich gefällt mir das minimalistische Design ganz gut, jedoch fehlen mir irgendwie ein paar Links, die jetzt in den Dropdownmenüs sind. Früher waren die einfacher zu erreichen. Aber wenn man mich jetzt fragt, was mir genau fehlt, könnt ichs auch nicht sagen.   Vielleicht kommt das noch, wenn man sich dran gewöhnt hat.
Achja ne breitere Main, und vor allem ne kompaktere fänd ich auch nicht schlecht. Aktuell benutz ich nur die Newsseite, da mir die Main zu 'ausladend' ist.


----------



## Stryke7 (25. November 2014)

Gut, ich erläutere mich hier auch noch:

Strukturell finde ich es im großen und ganzen gut.  
Funktionell wirds auch langsam wieder,  wenn der "Gefällt mir" Button erhalten bleibt. 

Optisch ...   Ich finde das Weiß wirklich sehr hell, der Kontrast mit den dunkel-blauen Balken ist eifnach unangenehm. 

Und das Problem mit der Schrift:   Links sind kaum erkennbar,  Themen mit neuen Beiträgen sind kaum erkennbar,   und irgendwie ist das Schriftbild selbst etwas seltsam.  Wirkt wie zu klein skaliert und dann sehr notdürftig geglättet.


----------



## HighEnd111 (25. November 2014)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Es fehlt noch der Punkt:
> "Ich bekomme aus mir unbegreiflichen Gründen Augen/Kopfschmerzen auf der Seite"


Si! Und nun reiche man mir bitte eine Aspirin, sonst werde ich kirre 

Spaß beiseite, das stimmt wirklich! Bitte macht, dass es aufhört ^^


----------



## XGamer98 (25. November 2014)

Das Design ist ganz okay jedoch hat mir das alte besser gefallen, bei dem neuen finde ich mich kaum zurecht. ich muss im vergleich zu vorher lange scrollen bis ich die neusten Comunity-Beiträge sehen kann und allgemein fehlt mir die Struktur in der Website. Klare abgrenzungen würden dem ganzen denke ich deutlich mehr Übersichtlichkeit gewähren.
Hoffe ich konnte helfen.
MfG, Niklas


----------



## Ion (25. November 2014)

Insgesamt habe ich eher wenig zu meckern. Viele der neuen Funktionen gefallen mir sehr gut. 
Was mir auffällt:

*Forum:*
- Der Hintergrund ist viel zu hell bzw. bietet zu wenig Kontrast. Die Schrift scheint eher grau als schwarz.
- Themen mit neuen Beiträge lassen sich nur schwer von denen unterscheiden die keine neuen Beiträge haben.
- Mir persönlich fehlen die Smileys an der rechten Seite wenn ich im Forum "direkt antworten" möchte

*Main:*
Siehe Bild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Sollte ich noch etwas bemerken, werde ich diesen Beitrag hier updaten.


----------



## grenn-CB (25. November 2014)

Finde das Design eigentlich ganz gut aber irgendwie stört die Schrift, ob das an der Schriftart oder an einer zu kleinen Schrift liegt kann ich nicht so genau sagen aber es liegt auf jeden Fall an der Schrift.

@Ion
Ich glaube daran ist aber eher vBullentin Schuld, bei CB im Forum waren die Smileys bei dem direkt Antworten vor dem vBullentin Update Ende 2012 auch noch da und danach wo die von der 3.x Version auf die 4.2 umgestiegen sind war das auch weg.


----------



## taks (25. November 2014)

Grundsätzlich ist alles bestens.
Eigentlich hab ich nur die Punkte die Ion genannt hat zu bemängeln.

Darum war ich mal so frech 

- Der Hintergrund ist viel zu hell bzw. bietet zu wenig Kontrast. Die Schrift scheint eher grau als schwarz. (Und etwas zu dünn?!)
- Themen mit neuen Beiträge lassen sich nur schwer von denen unterscheiden die keine neuen Beiträge haben.
- Mir persönlich fehlen die Smileys an der rechten Seite wenn ich im Forum "direkt antworten" möchte


----------



## naruto8073 (25. November 2014)

Desto länger man die Seite anschaut desto schlimmer wird es. Augen werden zu schnell müde und mein Kopf fängt an zu brummen. 
Der Aufbau ist ganz nett, nur wäre es schöner wenn die Themen sich mehr durch andere Farben abheben würden. Ich kann nur dafür betten das es eine BETA-Version ist. 

​Ich hoffe das ihr da dran weiter Arbeiten werdet, denn sonnst muss ich mich wohl oder übel von der Seite fern halten.


----------



## Polyethylen (25. November 2014)

Das Forendesign ist ganz ok (im Gegensatz zur Webseite wird wenigstens die ganze Breite ausgenutzt!), nur die Schriftart gefällt mir überhaupt nicht, wenn möglich nehmt wieder die vorherige. Die Schrift ist auch verhältnismäßig unscharf, und dadurch mehr grau als richtig schwarz -> schlechter Kontrast zum Hintergrund. 
Außerdem ist der Hintergrund etwas zu grell, ein ganz leichter (!) Grauton würde das ganze enorm verbessern. Und die Smileys fehlen in der Direktantwort (also rechts neben der Textbox)

Die Kopfzeile könnte auch etwas mehr gefüllt sein, also mehr Punkte, die ich beim drüberfahren über meinen Namen sehe in die Leiste direkt einfügen.


----------



## Schrotti (25. November 2014)

Das Forum gefällt mir jetzt sehr gut aber die Website ist mal wieder zu schmal (wahrscheinlich auf ein Tablet oder Handy optimiert).


----------



## iGameKudan (25. November 2014)

Vieeeel zu hell. Und die ungelesenen Threads heben sich zu wenig ab.

Kurz - bietet nen dunkles Theme an oder stellt aufs Alte um...


----------



## Teutonnen (25. November 2014)

Okay, dann fangen wir mal an.

*Der Aufbau der blauen Kopfzeile gefällt mir nicht *
Warum müsst ihr ein Dropdown-Menu einbauen, wenn daneben noch so viel Platz ist? Gerade die Forennavigation ist unnütig komplizierter geworden und ohne Adblocker kann ich zum Teil nicht einmal mehr navigieren, weil sich der Dropdown-Teil HINTER die Werbung schiebt.

Die Funktionen, welche meiner Meinung nach MINDESTENS in die Kopfleiste gehören, wären: 
- "Forenregeln" (jetzt, wo die Regeln "versteckt" sind, werden sie noch weniger Leute lesen...)
- "Hilfe" (siehe "Forenregeln")
- "Abonnierte Themen" (eventuell dort mit einem Dropdown-Menu, welches die abonnierten Threads zeigt - und daneben ein kleines Symbol, ob es etwas Neues gab)
- "neue Blog-Einträge" (warum den Content verstecken, wenn man den Platz hat, ihn zu präsentieren?)

-> Wenn man aber die alte Seite anschaut, wäre auch das immer noch einfach nur  jämmerlich (ich klau den Screen einfach mal von Löschzwerg^^).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


-> So sieht ne brauchbare Kopfzeile aus. Alle notwendigen Navigationsflächen sind direkt sicht- und mit einem einzigen Klick erreichbar. So, wie es im Moment aussieht, ist das Ganze 1:1 aus einem Grafikmenu für Konsolen geklaut. 


*Die neue Schriftart ist zu eng *
Nicht zu eng, sondern die einzelnen Linien sind zu dünn und durch den starken Kontrast mit dem Hintergrund verschwimmt die Schrift -> unnötig schwer und anstrengend zu lesen. Eine etwas "dickere" Schriftart nehmen und diese leicht zu vergrössern würde das Problem vermutlich am besten lösen.



*Die neue Schriftart ist zu klein *
Würde ich so unterschreiben. Ausserdem müssen die Strichstärken etwas dicker werden, gerade bei Links.



*Die Hintergrundfarbe ist zu hell *
42/10. Der Grauton hinter den Posts als Hintergrund für die gesamte Seite (AUCH HINTER DER WERBUNG!) und dafür die Posts selber etwas weiter abdunkeln -> passt.



*Links heben sich optisch zu wenig ab* 
Dürfte mit der Schriftart und dem zu hellen Hintergrund zu tun haben. Wenn man sich zum Vergleich mal das Luxx anschaut - dort ist die Schrift nicht dicker oder grösser, aber der Hintergrund ist dezent grau gehalten und damit sind Farbunterschiede viel besser sichtbar. Ausserdem sind die Links in rot gehalten und damit sofort sichtbar. Hier haben wir einen grellen Hintergrund, dunkelblaue Links und schwarze Schrift. Der Kontrast zwischen dem grellen Hintergrund und der schwarzen Schrift ist so gross, dass der Farbunterschied zwischen "schwarzer Schrift" und "blauem Link" schlicht kaum wahrnehmbar ist.

Schau doch mal in meine Signatur. Das "Vi veri veniversum vivus vici" ist eine Farbe, in der man die Links auch halten könnte - direkt daneben ist ein Link zu einer Straw Poll - Dem man gar nicht ansieht, dass es überhaupt ein Link ist...


*Ungelesene Threads heben sich optisch zu wenig ab *
Dürfte das gleiche Problem wie bei den Links sein. 


*Es fehlt eine wichtige Funktion (bitte erläutern) *
Die Benachrichtigung, wenn man zitiert wurde, ist zwar gut, ich hätte sie aber lieber zwischen den "gefällt mir"-Benachrichtigungen - Die "Du wurdest zitiert"-PMs spammen den Posteingang zu. 
Ich habe die gesamte letzte Woche 5 PMs bekommen - alleine heute und gestern schon 21 Stück wegen den Zitaten...



*Das neue Design finde ich insgesamt eher schlecht*
Nicht "eher schlecht" sondern "unter aller Sau".


----------



## Laggy.NET (25. November 2014)

Links auf der Main heben sich optisch bzw. strukturell zu wenig ab. (vor allem rechts) Wird aber besser, je kürzer die Überschriften sind.

Im Forum ist mir die Farbe der Links teils etwas zu dezent, so dass sie nicht so schnell erkennbar sind.


Die neue Schriftart ist prinzipiell ganz schick, teilweise wirkt sie aber zu dünn. Die Größe passt.


----------



## snaapsnaap (25. November 2014)

- Kopfzeile: Zu viel Blau, das Logo ist klein und es wird extrem Platz verschwendet.
- Usernews und Threads sind generell extrem weit unten und auch nicht wirklich auffällig.
- News allgemein sind kaum mehr als solche wahrzunehmen, verschwinden wegen der geringen Breite der Seite direkt mit dem Hintergrund. Dazu sind Schnäppchen besonders dick und unwichtige Specials (von HL2) ganz oben mit TOP bezeichnet.

Auf der alten Seite konnte man relativ schnell neuste Nachrichten sehen, hier, wie auf der PCG Seite, fällt alles dem zwar ganz schicken, aber unpraktischen Design zum Opfer...


----------



## Löschzwerg (25. November 2014)

Komme mit dem Aufbau der Kopfzeile nicht klar... Bei der alten hatte ich mehrere Funktionen auf einen Blick und konnte direkt darauf zugreifen, jetzt muss ich via Mouse-Over durch unübersichtliche Dropdown-Menüs. In den Menüs sind die einzelnen Punkte nicht gut voneinander abgehoben...

Alles in allem finde ich das Design weichgespült und zu steril. Das alte Forum hatte hier einen "klareren" Kontrast.

Für alle als Vergleich:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Big D (25. November 2014)

wie ich schon im Feedback-Thread gesagt hab, ist das Forum nicht unbedingt mein Problem.
Macht es bitte einfach dunkler und ein paar Anpassungen die andere schon vorgeschlagen haben und dann geht das schon in Ordnung.

Die Main ist eine andere Geschichte, aber ich denke, das dort woanders drauf eingegangen wird.


----------



## Joker_54 (25. November 2014)

Ich gebe auch mal meinen Senf dazu: Das Design an sich ist ja schonmal gut, wirkt neuer und frischer.
Dazu gibt es aber ein paar Probleme: 
- Die neue Schriftart ist komplett komisch und vorallem in der Topicübersicht nicht gut lesbar.
- Die Smilies rechts neben der Textbox fehlen! Das war ein wirklich gutes Feature
- Der Hintergrund könnte ein wenig dunker sein, ein optionaler Darkskin ist sicherlich auch nicht verkehrt.
- Dropdownmenüs sind unnötig, davor war alles mit einem Klick erreichbar


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (25. November 2014)

ΔΣΛ;6987618 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Seitenbreite der Main sollte man wieder einstellen können, wie es vorher möglich war.



*PCGHX-Redesign, gell?* 


Es reicht ja, wenn die *End*ergebnisse diskutiert werden.


----------



## Leandros (25. November 2014)

Wirklich? Ihr versteckt auch noch die Ergebnisse? 

Ich habe ja eine lange Vergangenheit, damit euch zu Kritisieren, aber hiermit habt ihr echt den Vogel abgeschossen. Die Antwort: "Das neue Design finde ich insgesamt eher schlecht" ist noch maßlos untertrieben.

Ich möchte euch wirklich nicht zu nahe treten, aber gibt es einen genauen Grund für die Tragödie hier? Was war am alten Design auszusetzen? Das war super!


----------



## StefanStg (25. November 2014)

Das neue Design ist auf gut Deutsch beschissen

Mit meinem Iphone kann ich so gut wie nicht mehr aufs Forum zugreifen. Jedesmal wenn ich was mache loggt er mich Automatisch aus was soll der Mist?


----------



## Teutonnen (25. November 2014)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> *PCGHX-Redesign, gell?*



Wenn ihr "mit 80 gegen nen Baum fahren und dann das Ergebnis betrachten" als Redesign bezeichnen wollt...

Jap, top Redesign.


Abgesehen davon... Das Resultat verstecken? Seriously? Angst vor einem Ergebnis dieser Sorte hier?
http://strawpoll.me/3057189/r


----------



## Gordon-1979 (25. November 2014)

Das neue Design, FAIL. Wenn was gut läuft und die Leute zu frieden sind, warum muss man dann was ändern?


----------



## Pegasos (25. November 2014)

Das neue Design finde ich insgesamt eher zum ko***en


----------



## turbosnake (25. November 2014)

[X]Der Aufbau der blauen Kopfzeile gefällt mir nicht (bitte erläutern)
Drop downs sind zwar gerade der letzte Schrei, aber sie sind einfach nur nervig.
-Man muss erstmal suchen und sich dann merken das sich Neue Beiträge etc. im Reiter Neues und nicht im Reiter Forum verbergen
-Sie machen die Bedienung langsamer und nerviger: Erstmal Maus hoch und warten, dann den Reiter auswählen
-Wenn man sowas schon macht, sollte es eine Möglichkeit geben diese Leiste oben am Fenster zu behalten, das spart das Scrolllen

Sonst bleibt das Problem, das zumindest imho das Forum erst mit 125% richtig wirkt.


----------



## Gast20141208 (25. November 2014)

Design ist "bescheiden" und ich kann nur noch mit dem Tablet im Forum unterwegs sein, da dort der Screen etwas dunkler eingestellt ist. Auf dem MacBook bräuchte ich eine Sonnenbrille. 

Die Bedienung ist derartig beschissen umständlich, dass ich für die neuen Beiträge und um auf mein Profil zu kommen, immer zwei mal klicken muss und ich muss auf über's Tablet greifen, weil ich das nicht mal mit der linken Hand ordentlich erreiche. 
Mein Nickname steht auch nicht oben, weshalb ich immer das kleine Porträt erwischen muss. 

PS: Könntet ihr bitte aufhören, die App zu sabotieren?
Ich würde mittlerweile sogar auf dem iPad lieber diese nutzen, aber das "geht ja nicht".


----------



## -Chefkoch- (25. November 2014)

[x] _Das neue Design finde ich insgesamt recht gut_

[x] _Links heben sich optisch zu wenig ab_


----------



## Octopoth (25. November 2014)

[x] Mich stört etwas anderes (bitte erläutern)

Die Werbung! Es haben ja vielleicht schon einige angesprochen, aber die Werbung ist meiner Meinung nach total übertrieben viel! Klar, Werbung muss sein, irgendwie muss man ja die Page finanzieren, aber das ist too much

Desweiteren stört mich das Design mit den Aktuellen Meldungen. Finde ich unübersichtlicher als vorher, irgendwie "rechts an den Rand gequetscht".


----------



## Teutonnen (25. November 2014)

Mach halt Adblock an. Vielleicht lernen sie's irgendwann mal, wenn die Einnahmen darüber immer weiter zurückgehen.


----------



## Viner-Cent (25. November 2014)

Ich würde mir wünschen, dass der Unterpunkt "Benutzerkontrollzentrum" nach oben verlegt wird, da ich darüber immer in meine Abos schau, so ist es mir fast lieber mir einen Link in die Taskleiste zu legen...


----------



## 45thFuchs (25. November 2014)

Das neue Design sticht einem eher ins Auge als das alte,was simpel zu gefallen wusste.
Da der Mensch aber eher ein Gewöhnungstier ist,muss das ein paar Tage angeschaut werden.
Bevor ich hier irgendwelche Gefühlsdramen aufbauen möchte.
Das alte war eher Gewohnt als Superb,aber angenehm war es auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Zomg (25. November 2014)

Mh ich find es ok, allerdings solltet ihr bei Zeiten paar CSS Datein für höhere Auflösungen anlegen... Ansonsten passt es halt zum aktuellen Zeitgeist und es ist auf alle Fälle ne Steigerung im Vergleich zur alten Seite.


----------



## Teutonnen (25. November 2014)

Ich wäre ehrlich überrascht, wenn sich das Ganze nicht mindestens in Richtung 70% negativ entwickelte^^


----------



## DarkMo (25. November 2014)

unter anderem:
[x] Mich stört etwas anderes (bitte erläutern)

wenn ich auf ein thumbnail klicke und das bild groß wird, kann ich nicht mehr einfach weiterscrollen. früher wurde durchs scrollen dann diese überblendung mit dem bild gelöscht - jetzt muss ich umständlich den schließen button anklicken oder esc drücken. wenn ich nur les, dann hab ich meine griffel ned an der taste und die maus lümmelt irgendwo einfach rum ^^


soviel hab ich mich noch nich weiter beschäftigt, aber das fiel mir eben auf ^^


----------



## kero81 (25. November 2014)

Gefällt mir nicht so, ich stimme in den Punkten, die hier schon geschrieben wurden, voll und ganz zu. Kann nur besser werden...


----------



## StefanStg (25. November 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Ich wäre ehrlich überrascht, wenn sich das Ganze nicht mindestens in Richtung 70% negativ entwickelte^^



Deswegen haben sie es ja auch versteckt gemacht das es keiner sieht

Werbung stört mich nicht ohne Adblocker gehe ich garnicht mehr ins Forum weil es eine Zumutung ist. Eher gehen sie Pleite als das ich meinen Adblocker bei denen ausschalte.


----------



## IJOJOI (25. November 2014)

[x] gefällt mir insgesamt recht gut!
[x] etwas anderes stört mich:

Ich würde den NEWS-TICKER vielleicht etwas größer gestalten, bzw hervorheben.


----------



## Big D (25. November 2014)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> *PCGHX-Redesign, gell?*
> 
> 
> Es reicht ja, wenn die *End*ergebnisse diskutiert werden.



steh ich richtig mit der Annahme, das es bei dieser Umfrage erstmal um das Forum geht und nicht um die Mainpage?


----------



## DKK007 (25. November 2014)

Schrift und Text zu Hell => Augenschmerzen
Gefällt mir / Danke fehlt schon wieder
Mainpage zu unübersichtlich
Kopfzeile lässt sich auf dem Tablet nur schwer bedienen


----------



## XT1024 (25. November 2014)

[X]Die neue Schriftart ist zu klein
zu klein oder die Schriftart selbst ist merkwürdig 
[X]Links heben sich optisch zu wenig ab
[X]Mich stört etwas anderes (bitte erläutern)
- Ich finde die blauen Balken zwischen den Beiträgen anstrengend. Vorher gab es ja auch welche - nur heller (und mit Farbverlauf?) und da war alles chic. Das muss wohl an diesem wiederkehrenden Kontrast Weiß-Dunkelblau liegen. Schnell mit GIMP herumgespielt und mit helleren Balken geht es.
- die fehlenden Smileys an der rechten Seite wurden ja schon genannt


----------



## buenzli2 (25. November 2014)

Also hier mal die Dinge, die echt gar nicht gehen (Künster, Informatiker Systemtechik, 38)

1. Die Font ist zu dünn. Sie strengt die Augen an und ist unscharf (html5 render?). Sie ist außerdem zu gross, aber trotzdem zu unleserlich. Ich lese wie ein blinder, so langsam.
2. Die blauen Balken (Überschriften) sind viel zu dick und nehmen zu viel Platz weg. Der schwarze darunter macht es noch schlimmer?!
3. Die Absätze sind viel zu hoch, sie sollten einfach genau so hoch sein wie eine Textzeile, dafür kleben beim verfassen normale Zeilen zu dicht untereinander, so das man kaum lesen kann im dem Textgewirr.
4. Zu viele verscheide Fonts. "Antworten" und "Zitieren" sind schön. Die Font der Zeit des Posts auf dem blauen Balken aber extrem hässlich.
5. 2D Designs sind eine Erfindung der Industrie und gefallen keinem Menschen.

Main: kreisch, verzweifel, schrei, wein, kopfgegendiewandhau.


----------



## DarkBlue (25. November 2014)

Ich vermisse am meisten, dass man die Seitenbreite der Mainsite nicht mehr einstellen kann ...


----------



## ΔΣΛ (25. November 2014)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Es reicht ja, wenn die *End*ergebnisse diskutiert werden.


Nicht mal in der Politik bzw Wahlen unterdrückt man die Zwischenergebnisse.
Außerdem bringt es sowieso nichts, da die ergebnisse durch einen Bug, den man nicht beseitigen kann, hin und wieder sichtbar sind.

Aktuell: Bei ~100 Nutzer bewerten es ~50% als Schlecht


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (25. November 2014)

ΔΣΛ;6987967 schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht mal in der Politik bzw Wahlen unterdrückt man die Zwischenergebnisse.


Wirklich? Wo sind den die amtlichen Zwischenstände um 15:00 Uhr? Ich glaube, dieses Beispiel war nicht gut gewählt.


----------



## BoMbY (25. November 2014)

Nochmal: Dieser Lato-Font ist grauenhaft. Viel zu viele schräge Elemente und ungleichmäßige Dicke ... Die Darstellung ist ohne Kantenglättung zum kotzen - und Kantenglättung funktioniert für mich nicht, weil die Schrift sonst zu verschwommen ist.


----------



## Joker_54 (25. November 2014)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Wirklich? Wo sind den die amtlichen Zwischenstände um 15:00 Uhr? Ich glaube, dieses Beispiel war nicht gut gewählt.



Ich glaube man kann verstehen, was gemeint ist


----------



## reisball (25. November 2014)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Wirklich? Wo sind den die amtlichen Zwischenstände um 15:00 Uhr? Ich glaube, dieses Beispiel war nicht gut gewählt.



Bei den Wahlen werden die Stimmen ausgezählt. Hier muss man sie nur anzeigen lassen.  

Warum werden die Stimmen hier nicht angezeigt? Ich habe das Gefühl: Ihr bezieht oft keine Stellung und umgeht Fragen die euch unangenehm sind bzw. beantwortet sie einfach nicht.


----------



## BikeRider (25. November 2014)

Die Hintergrundfarbe ist zu hell
 Ungelesene Threads heben sich optisch zu wenig ab
 Es fehlt eine wichtige Funktion (bitte erläutern)
+ Mir fehlen der Classic-Modus, sowie die Funktion den Bildschirm breiter machen zu können


 Mich stört etwas anderes (bitte erläutern)
+ Mir ist das Ganze viel zu lang gezogen.
Ich muss viel zu viel scrollen
Schön wäre es, wenn die ganze Seitenbreite mit Inhalten ausgenutzt wird
+ Der Downloadbereich ist immer noch unübersichtlich.
Eine Gliederung wie bei Computerbase wäre schön



 Das neue Design finde ich insgesamt eher schlecht


----------



## buenzli2 (25. November 2014)

Einmal davon abgesehen das das hier keine Demokratie ist sondern ein diktatorischer (Privatwirtschaft) Verlag.


----------



## Threshold (25. November 2014)

1. Die Kopfzeile wirkt schwer geklaut von Windows 8. Angesichts dessen dass Windows 8 eher unbeliebt ist keine gute Wahl.
2. Wo ist die Schriftart "Verdana" geblieben? Was stimmte mit der nicht? Die war jahrelang ausreichen. Muss es plötzlich eine andere sein? die auch noch wesentlich schlechter zu lesen ist. 
3. Die neue Schriftart ist beschissen. Mehr muss man dazu nicht sagen.
4. Angesichts dessen dass die neue Schriftart zu klein, schlecht, kein Kontrast, unzureichend ist, ist es praktisch egal wie der Hintergrund ist. Das passt einfach nicht zusammen. Ich kann kaum Zitate im Post von anderem Text unterscheiden.
5. Links? Ich kann keine Links mehr erkennen.
6. Das gleiche gilt für ungelesene Threads. Übrigens auch für PNs.

Dann sind mir die Eingabefelder sowohl für die Direkt Antwort als auf für die Pinnwand zu klein.
[Ja ich weiß. Man kann sie rechts unten länger ziehen aber sobald ich was neues mache sind sie wieder zurück zum Ursprung gerutscht. 

Das alte Design war klar besser. Das hier ist für mich ein Rückschritt bzw. für eine Webseite die sich mit PCs beschäftigt recht mau.


----------



## Teutonnen (25. November 2014)

reisball schrieb:


> Bei den Wahlen werden die Stimmen ausgezählt. Hier muss man sie nur anzeigen lassen.
> 
> Warum werden die Stimmen hier nicht angezeigt? Ich habe das Gefühl: Ihr  bezieht oft keine Stellung und umgeht Fragen die euch unangenehm sind  bzw. beantwortet sie einfach nicht.




Stimmt, das Beispiel ist wirklich schlecht gewählt. Als ob man hier als gemeiner Bauer wirklich irgendeine Gelegenheit hätte, Einfluss zu nehmen.


----------



## hanfi104 (25. November 2014)

Ich hätte gerne n paar Pixel mehr in der Schrift, außerdem finde ich den "Aktuelle Meldungen" zu sehr auf die Seite gedrängt, die sind doch der eigentliche Mittelpunkt der Seite!
Im Forum selbst kann ich mit dem Handy keine Signaturen lesen(Delphine Browser, Desktopclient)
Das neue Benchmarkdiagramm finde ich auch sehr unübersichtlich, auch wenn es coole Möglichkeiten bietet. Ich denke ich muss mich mit denen noch mehr Beschäftigen, typische Eingewöhnungsphase.
Beim normalen Antworten fehlen die Smileys.

Overall ganz okey, finde es jetzt keine Verbesserung, aber wenns mal voll eingerichtet ist auch keine Verschlechterung.


----------



## Noctua (25. November 2014)

- Tablet-Look (es wird viel Platz verschwendet)
- Webseite ist schlecht zu lesen
- weniger Infos pro Bildschirmfläche als früher
- auf Android-Handy/Tablet ist das Forum ein grauss
- "Meine AKtivitäten"-Fenster: Was interessiert mich was meine Freunde hier machen und was geht es den Rest an was ich mache? Sind wir jetzt bei Facebook oder so?


----------



## Verminaard (25. November 2014)

Uh, was fuer eine Ueberraschung.

Gefaellt mir so gar nicht. Gruende wurden alle erwaehnt, Teutonnen, Threshold und Andere haben es ausfuehrlich geschildert.
Danke dafuer 

Neuerungen sind zwar immer begruessenswert, aber wenn diese Neuerungen nicht bei den Usern ankommen, sollte man es auch wagen, einen Schritt zurueckzugehen.
Vielleicht ist auch ein waehlbares Design moeglich? Waer natuerlich toll.

Doch, es gibt eine Sache die mir gefaellt: in der Antwortbox werden geschriebene Sachen automatisch zwischengespeichert.
Ist mir beim alten System doch paar mal passiert, das, vor allem laengere, schon geschriebene Texte durch irgendwas ins ewige Inetnirvana gingen und ich den Post ganz bleiben hab lassen.

So wie das Forum jetzt ist, werde ich es wahrscheinlich nicht mehr wirklich so oft nutzen wie vorher.
Eigentlich schreckt mich das komplett ab.
Das Design war mit einer der Gruende, abgesehen von der Community und Staff, warum ich PCGH gegenueber LUXX und CB bevorzugt habe.
Schade eigentlich, jetzt ist es fast egal wo man rumeiert.



buenzli2 schrieb:


> Einmal davon abgesehen das das hier keine  Demokratie ist sondern ein diktatorischer (Privatwirtschaft)  Verlag.


Kann er auch gerne sein, so ein diktatorischer Verlag.
Dieser ist aber auf User angewiesen. Sollte ein Unternehmen an seinen Kunden/Usern vorbeientwickeln/steuern, werden diese weniger und oder ausbleiben.
Dann kann der Verlag, so fuer sich ganz alleine seine Diktatur ausueben


----------



## buenzli2 (25. November 2014)

Ich kann die Umfrageergebnisse nur sehen, wenn ich NICHT angemeldet bin.


----------



## VikingGe (25. November 2014)

Die Schrift darf wirklich überall etwas größer (es ist nicht zu übersehen, dass die auf größere Größen ausgelegt ist, wie etwa auf der Hauptseite) und bei den Umfragen sieht man nicht, welcher Balken zu welchem Eintrag gehört - da müssten dringend entweder Trennlinien hin, oder aber mehr Platz zwischen den Einträgen sein - oder der Abstand zwischen Text und Balken müsste verringert werden.

Ansonsten gefällt es mir prinzipiell. Jedenfalls um einiges besser als das alte Design und ja, ich finde das hier auch übersichtlicher.

Edit:


> Das Forendesign ist ganz ok (im Gegensatz zur Webseite wird wenigstens die ganze Breite ausgenutzt!)


Ausnahmsweise sehe ich das hier sogar als problematisch an, da dadurch (und durch die noch immer recht kleine Schrift) extrem lange Zeilen entstehen. Absätze mit mehr als drei Zeilen Text werden dadurch recht anstrengend zu lesen.

Aber ja, die Hauptseite ist in der Hinsicht schon sehr ineffizient.

Edit 2:
Hier meckern Leute darüber, dass die Schrift ohne Kantenglättung furchtbar aussieht.

Ernsthaft? Ohne Kantenglättung sieht _jede_ Schrift furchtbar aus und solche ohne extremes Hinting erst recht.


----------



## Shaav (25. November 2014)

wo kann ich diese verdammte mobile Seite abschalten?


----------



## ich111 (25. November 2014)

Gut: 
- Kopfzeile
- Forendesign

Schlecht: 
- Main verschwendet viel zu viel Platz (Artikel verwenden nicht die ganze Breite der Seite und Seite verwendet nicht die ganze Breite von FullHD, was eigentlich die Standardauflösung ist)



Noctua schrieb:


> "Meine AKtivitäten"-Fenster: Was interessiert mich was meine Freunde  hier machen und was geht es den Rest an was ich mache? Sind wir jetzt  bei Facebook oder so?


Das kann ruhig bleiben man muss es ja nicht nutzen und es wird auch nur angezeigt, wenn man es explizit aufruft.


----------



## Teutonnen (25. November 2014)

buenzli2 schrieb:


> Ich kann die Umfrageergebnisse nur sehen, wenn ich NICHT angemeldet bin.



Hau mal nen Screen rein


----------



## Lyran (25. November 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> 1. Die Kopfzeile wirkt schwer geklaut von Windows 8. Angesichts dessen dass Windows 8 eher unbeliebt ist keine gute Wahl.
> 2. Wo ist die Schriftart "Verdana" geblieben? Was stimmte mit der nicht? Die war jahrelang ausreichen. Muss es plötzlich eine andere sein? die auch noch wesentlich schlechter zu lesen ist.
> 3. Die neue Schriftart ist beschissen. Mehr muss man dazu nicht sagen.
> 4. Angesichts dessen dass die neue Schriftart zu klein, schlecht, kein Kontrast, unzureichend ist, ist es praktisch egal wie der Hintergrund ist. Das passt einfach nicht zusammen. Ich kann kaum Zitate im Post von anderem Text unterscheiden.
> ...



Stimme voll überein und würde "Gefällt mir!" drücken, aber so wie es ausschaut, gibt es den Button nicht mehr


----------



## Threshold (25. November 2014)

Ach ja.
Was wichtiges vergessen.
Die Smileys "hängen" jetzt alle in der Zeile herunter. Ich demonstriere das mal eben:  
Das war beim alten Design besser.


----------



## bschicht86 (25. November 2014)

Ich tät mir einen Knopf wünschen, wo man die alte Ansicht wieder haben kann. (Gewohnheitstier)


----------



## -Atlanter- (25. November 2014)

Es geht hier nur ums Forum richtig? Das Forum ist besser als der Newsbereich, aber auch nicht optimal.

[x] Die Hintergrundfarbe ist zu hell
[x] Mich stört etwas anderes (bitte erläutern)
[x]Das neue Design finde ich insgesamt eher schlecht (eigentlich nur wegen dem zu hellen Hintergrund, ich bevorzuge grundsätzlich Seiten ohne weisen Hintergrund, zumindest falls ich dort längere Zeit lesen möchte)

Nach ein paar Stunden habe ich folgendes festgestellt:
-  Links heben sich optisch genug ab, aber evtl.  bei Mitglied seit / Beiträge / Markplatz die Schriftgröße wie rechts (also größer) benutzen aber den Zeilenabstand verringern
- Ziemlich viele schwarze und dunkelblaue Balken auf weisem Hintergrund. Kommt mir nicht angenehem vor. Außerdem sind die Balken etwas zu dick, es gibt auch Foren ohne Balken oder mit Farbverläufen im Balken. Warum Schwarze Balken, wie wärs mit einem 2. Blauton  stattdessen?
- Kann mich täuschen, aber kann es sein, dass die Schrift nicht wirklich schwarz ist? Es kommt mir wie dunkelgrau vor. Könnte auch einfach an der Schriftart oder dem Hintergrund liegen.
- Zu heller Hintergrund, siehe Umfrage. Dies ist eigentlich der wichtigste Punkt.


----------



## M4xw0lf (25. November 2014)

Ich habe Darstellungsprobleme mit Opera 12. Manche Schriften sehen grässlich aus, und auf der Main sind die Bilder in den Artikelvorschauen nicht da, wo sie hingehören.

Und nein, anderen Browser nutzen ist kein akzeptable Lösungsweg


----------



## fire2002de (25. November 2014)

sieht ja alles recht "sauber" aus aber zuwenig Kontrast und mir zu anstrengend auf dauer! lasst bitte die Möglichkeit, die alte Ansicht weiter zu benutzen. 

wenn ich auf der Seite herum scrollen und mein "Antwort Fenster" offen habe, muss man regelrecht suchen wo es den nun ist. 

weil ALLES gleich aussieht.


----------



## TheSebi41 (25. November 2014)

>Hintergrund zu hell
>Links heben sich zu wenig ab

Vorschläge:

Den schwarzen Balken unter dem Blauen Posthead entfernen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Kurzes redesign 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg TheSebi41


----------



## Löschzwerg (25. November 2014)

TheSebi41 schrieb:


> Kurzes redesign
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wäre so schon ein riesiger Schritt nach vorne


----------



## iGameKudan (25. November 2014)

Was ich übrigens anmerken möchte, die Schrift finde ich schon gut gewählt, allerdings scheint die auf manchen Systemen unabhängig von aktiviertem/deaktiviertem ClearType auszufransen/Treppchen zu bilden.

TheSebis Vorschlag ist prima... Großer Schritt nach vorn.


----------



## Skysnake (25. November 2014)

_Der Aufbau der blauen Kopfzeile gefällt mir nicht (bitte erläutern)_ 
Die Schrift ist abgeschnitten, und die gesamte SEite inkl Kopf ist einfach viel zu hell und hat viel zu wenige Informationen/Auswahlen




 _Es fehlt eine wichtige Funktion (bitte erläutern)_ 


Es fehlt die Funktion, das ich mir alle Beiträge in Topics  mit eigenen Beträgen anschauen kann. Ohne diese FUnktion ist das Forum für mich nutzlos


----------



## HairforceOne (25. November 2014)

An sich bin ich mit dem neuen Design auch zufrieden.

Das alte wirkte schon etwas in die Tage gekommen und es ist schon sehr toll geworden.

Ich persönlich finde auch den Hintergrund nicht zu hell, das mag wohl bei jedem am Bildschirm liegen, mir gefällt es sehr gut.

Was ich allerdings Schade finden ist, dass ich nicht mehr die Bildschirmbreite einstellen kann... ich habe jetzt links und rechts jeweils fast 15cm nichts und das finde ich etwas Schade...

Sonst alles


----------



## General Quicksilver (25. November 2014)

Der Aufbau der blauen Kopfzeile gefällt mir nicht (bitte erläutern)

--> 

Mir hat die alte Kopfzewile eben einfach besser gefallen. Ich fand diese irgendwie ansprechender und sich mehr in das Gesammtdesign der Seite fügend.

Ich würde es schön finden, wenn ihr eine Option zur optionalen Auswahl des alten Designs einbauen würdet, da mir dieses insgesammt besser gefallen hat (von der Farbgebung, vom Design und vom Layout her.)


----------



## Ion (25. November 2014)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Es fehlt die Funktion, das ich mir alle Beiträge in Topics  mit eigenen Beträgen anschauen kann. Ohne diese FUnktion ist das Forum für mich nutzlos



Meinst du "Themen mit eigenen Beiträgen"?
Die Funktion gibt es, du brauchst oben mit der Maus nur auf deinen Username zu gehen und das Menü erscheint.


----------



## ich111 (25. November 2014)

Ein optionales Dunkleres Design wäre durchaus wünscheswert


----------



## Teutonnen (25. November 2014)

Ich seh's jetzt schon kommen.. Nach better TwitchTV gibt's als Addon das Better PCGHdesign


----------



## Leob12 (25. November 2014)

Ich finde es ekelhaft. 
Viel zu hell, und sogar mit f.lux bekomm ich davon Kopfschmerzen. 
Ich finde die außerdem die Schrift zu groß, zumindest die Threadtitel wirken sehr unübersichtlich. 

Das Gelesen/Nicht Gelesen ist viel zu undeutlich, macht es doch einfach grau anstatt dieses Pastellrot. 

Ich fands vorher viel besser, gerade vielleicht weil es nicht so "modern" war. Es war zweckdienlich. Seit dem neuen Design hab ich absolut keine Lust mehr im Forum zu lesen, weil es einfach unangenehm ist für mich.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (25. November 2014)

Die Seite ist sehr hell, und die Schrift etwas ungewohnt. Bei längeren betrachten verschwimmt die Schrift, so dass man sich auf was anderes fokussieren muss. Ist auf Dauer doch sehr anstrengend zu lesen.


----------



## RyzA (25. November 2014)

Habe eben erst gesehen das ihr ein neues Design habt. Gefällt mir irgendwie nicht.... sieht so gedrungen aus... schwer zu beschreiben. War vorher schon schwierig sich zurechtzufinden mit den vielen Unterforen... jetzt ist es noch schlimmer.


----------



## Gamer090 (25. November 2014)

Die Kopfzeile ist eigentlich ok, mir fehlt auf der Startseite aber das Zahnrad um Direkt ins Kontrollzentrum zu kommen.
Im Forum ist es da, das wird doch auch da sein können wenn ich die Startseite besuche anstatt das Forum oder?


----------



## Jamahei (25. November 2014)

Ich möchte bitte die Auflösung wieder einstellen können. So "1024", "1440", "1920" Pixel. Eine nagelneue Webseite und ein Drittel des Bildschirms wird nicht genutzt...

Mir gefällt's übrigens auch nicht. Große Bilder, kleiner Text, alles bunt und eckig. Ändern um des Änderns willen war das in meinen Augen...


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (25. November 2014)

Ist auf dem Handy halt echt unpraktisch, selbst in der "Desktop" Ansicht kann ich im Benutzerkontrollzentrum das Menü nicht wechseln (Passwort ändern z. B.) und Signaturen sehe ich auch nicht, bisher konnte ich als Tapatalk Nutzer wenigstens im Browser das System in der Signatur sehen, und jetzt?


----------



## geist4711 (25. November 2014)

da meine kritikpunkte nicht in der umfrage stehen:
schrift der meldungen ist so riesig, das in 2 zeilen geteilt wird und die untere zeile ist nicht lesbar da das feld knapp unter der oberen zeile aufhört, man erkennt nur da da noch buschtsaben in der zweiten zeile stehen.
versucht man nun die schriftgrösse anzupassen(strg und  + bzw - taste) verändert man die grösse der seite aber nicht die schriftgrösse.
so ist die seite weder lesbar noch bedienbar.

grundaätzlich zur 'neuen' seite:
man scrollt sich die finger wund, die seite ist handy-optimiert und dafür hässlich
(sieht einfach 'inhaltsleer' und unübersichtlich aus) am pc anzuschauen.
mfg
robert


----------



## Noctua (25. November 2014)

ich111 schrieb:


> Das kann ruhig bleiben man muss es ja nicht nutzen und es wird auch nur angezeigt, wenn man es explizit aufruft.


Auch hier ist wieder das Zauberwort: Optional! Für Leute wie mich die es nicht wollen, könnte man es ja abschaltbar machen.

Ich bin hier allerdings nicht zum diskutieren oder so. Ich habe nur die Angaben bei den Wahlmöglichkeiten ergänzt.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (26. November 2014)

Ich schreib hier auch mal rein, auch wenn es natürlich von der Obrigkeit nicht war genommen wird.
Die Herren des Forum sind auch hier einfach unantastbar und vor allem unfehlbar.
Es geht darum am User vorbei zu basteln anstatt zusammen zu arbeiten.
Das ganze Gemecker hätte sich die Obrigkeit sparen können, 
wenn man einfach mal auf die Endnutzer (uns) hören würde !

Da mein Post so wie so gewollt übersehen wird, schreibe ich hier nicht viel.

- Das Forum ist zu hell !

Ich bin hier normaler weiße mindestens 12 h am Tag zugange.
Heute habe ich nur ganze 4h ausgehalten, dann habe ich Kopfschmerzen bekommen.
Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob das so Sinn macht oder nicht ?
Aber je länger ich Werbung schaue, um so besser für euch gehe ich mal davon aus !
Daher ist die Helligkeit kontraproduktiv wenn Werbung geschalten wird !

- Man kann nicht deutlich genug die Links sehen in der Posts !

Ganz wichtiges Thema ! 
Ich bin heute über den Tag zweimal schon angeschrieben worden warum ich nicht den Link beachte oder anschaue. Ich habe ihn schlicht und einfach nicht gesehen !
Bitte macht die Schrift der Links dicker und in einer anderen Farbe die deutlich zu sehen ist wie orange oder gleich rot !

-Threads in denen etwas neu geschrieben wurde heben sich nicht deutlich genug ab von Threads die nichts neues mehr beinhalten.

-Ich verwende Goggle Chrome als Browser da habe ich normalerweise für jede Website 100% als die Normalgröße ausgewählt. (Full HD 24")

Für das Forum benötige ich 125% da man die Schrift sonst nicht deutlich genug lesen kann.
Sie wirkt zu klein und dabei sehr unscharf was Kopfschmerzen beim lesen verursacht.

- Ich habe noch niemals bei keiner Website soviel gescrollt wie in diesem neuen Forum !

Bitte Bitte nutz mehr die Zwischenräume aus !
Zwischen jedem Post der geschrieben ist sind 3cm weiße Fläche.
Zwischen Sigantur zum Antworten / Zitieren sind wieder 1 ganzer cm weiße Fläche.

Bitte macht das enger und kompakter !
Platz sparen ! Jede Seite braucht nicht 10 Posts wenn da 13-15 drauf passen könnten !
Damit würde man deutlich weniger Scrollen müssen !

-Aber das aller aller wichtigste an diesem Forum warum ich das bisher allen anderen Foren vorgezogen habe ist der 
"Gefällt mir" Knopf der ist ein absolutes Muss ! Wenn auch alles andere total daneben ist der ist ein "Must have" hier im Forum !

Verdammt zuviel geschrieben ! Liest ja so wie so keiner, warum mach ich das bloß 
Egal fühle mich jetzt besser.... So ich gehe mal aus der Sonne und behandel meine Kopfschmerzen !

Gruß


----------



## Stryke7 (26. November 2014)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Ich schreib hier auch mal rein, auch wenn es natürlich von der Obrigkeit nicht war genommen wird.
> Die Herren des Forum sind auch hier einfach unantastbar und vor allem unfehlbar.
> Es geht darum am User vorbei zu basteln anstatt zusammen zu arbeiten.
> Das ganze Gemecker hätte sich die Obrigkeit sparen können,
> ...



"Gefällt mir!"


----------



## Stryke7 (26. November 2014)

Das Problem an der Sache ist:  Ich denke,  dass dem Computec Media Vorstand nicht klar ist, wie wichtig das Forum für sie ist.  

Ohne uns würde nicht nur die Nachfuhr an News deutlich gedämpft werden.  Ohne uns fehlen ihnen auch die gesamte Basis für empirische Erhebungen, welche wiederum für viele Tests und Analysen wichtig sind.

Und nicht zuletzt würde vermutlich die Zeitung ohne uns ziemliche Absatzeinbrüche erfahren. 

Mal ganz zu schweigen davon, dass hier mit Sicherheit mehr fachliche Kompetenz gebündelt ist, als in der gesamten Computec GmbH.

Und das Forum genießt im deutschsprachigen Bereich des Internets einen sehr guten Ruf,  der kommt mit Sicherheit nicht von der Namensgleichheit zur Zeitschrift ...    Sondern von SEHR viel ehrenamtlicher Arbeit der Nutzer. 
Arbeit,  für die viele von uns eigentlich auch relativ stolze Stundenlöhne kriegen könnten.

Wenn ich mal abschätze, wieviele Klicks und direkte als auch indirekte Einnahmen durch Werbeaufrufe als auch Werbung für das Netzwerk ich allein hier bereits generiert habe,  glaube ich nichtmehr, dass man uns ignorieren kann.
Einer meiner größeren Threads hat fast 50000 Hits ...        Und dabei bin/war ich in ~ 2000 Threads aktiv.


----------



## Research (26. November 2014)

Zu hell, alles zu hell.
Abstände zwischen den News, gerne Trennstriche.
Usernews und neue Threads bitte wieder nach oben.
Artikel-Bilder Schrumpfen oder weg.

Auflösung: 1600x1200


----------



## krachero (26. November 2014)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Es fehlt noch der Punkt:
> "Ich bekomme aus mir unbegreiflichen Gründen Augen/Kopfschmerzen auf der Seite"
> An sich finde ich das Design ja nicht schlecht. Aber durch die "unbekannte" Schriftart haben extrem viele Probleme und durch die große Helligkeit mit gleichzeitig kleiner Schrift ist es extrem anstrengend die Seite zu lesen.


Genau! Die Schriftart ist echt schrecklich. Allerdings habe ich bei der Schrifgröße ganz andere probleme, da ich sie grundsätzlich vergrößert habe, ist der Text zu den "Hauptnews" abgeschnitten. scrollen bringt auch nichts.
Ich hab ein Dejavue - Fehler in der Matrix? - achh ne transfermarkt.de!
Die Seite besuch ich persönlich kaum noch. Mich würde mal interessieren wie sich bei denen seither die Besucherzahlen entwickelt haben.


----------



## Amon (26. November 2014)

Ich schließe mich dem an. Mir persönlich ist die Seite auch zu hell. Ich bin Brillenträger und meine Augen sind "ein bischen anders" als normal.  Ich hab es auch lieber etwas dunkler. Die Schrift an sich ist ok, aber die Links müssten mehr hervorgehoben werden (wurde hier auch schon angedeutet).


----------



## ACDSee (26. November 2014)

Die Probleme sind ja im Rahmen der Fragestellung bereits benannt.

[ x ] Mich stört etwas anderes (bitte erläutern)

- kein Gefällt-Mir-Knopf mehr (ich weiß, Fehlfunktion)
- die Android-App läuft nur noch zur Hälfte (Marktplatz geht nicht, Abos werden nicht angezeigt)
- Hintergrundfarbe ist immernoch sehr hell.
- Die Direkt-Antworten-Funktion ist immer mit meinem eigenen Text vorbelget, den muss ich jetzt immer erstmal löschen.
- Bearbeite ich die Textgröße, kann ich die Standardschriftgröße nicht wieder auswählen. Es gibt nur 2 und 3. Standard ist was dazwischen.
- "Mein Beiträge anzeigen" funktioniert nicht bei Kommentaren zu News. Jedenfalls hab ich meine Kommentare zu News auf der Mainpage nicht mehr wiedergefunden.
- Themenmarkierungen (grauer Punkt, blauer Punk; Hot-Zeichen; Blauer Punkt mit grünem Pfeil) werden nur Teilweise durch Mouseover erläutert. Die Symbole scheinen mir außerdem etwas zu klein zu sein.
- Alles ist eckig, exakt und puristisch. Das wirkt wie beim Zahnarzt, steril, kalt, unfreundlich.
- Die obere Funktionsleiste könnte man fest stehen lassen. Jetzt muss ich immer hochscrollen, um die Leiste nutzen zu können.

Das Forum geht ja noch, aber die Webseite hat nun keinerlei Seele mehr. Es ist nur noch eine billige Artikellinkleiste, wie www.Heise.de
Das mag funktional sein, schön ist es für mich aber nicht. Es ist meiner Meinung nach häßlicher Einheitsbrei ohne irgendein Alleinstellungsmerkmal.
Die Seite läd den Nutzer nicht zum verweilen ein, sondern zum möglichst schnellen verlassen.


----------



## Telmur (26. November 2014)

Mich stört im Prinzip nur die "neue" Schriftart.
Ich bekomme davon Kopfschmerzen.

Ansonsten gefällt mir das neue Design, es ist schlicht..


----------



## DerMega (26. November 2014)

> Der Aufbau der blauen Kopfzeile gefällt mir nicht (bitte erläutern)



Ich hätte gerne wieder einen Button über den ich direkt zu meinen abonnierten Themen komme, so wie über den alten Kontrollzentrum-Button.

Auch mir bereitet die neue Schriftart beim Lesen ziemliche Probleme.
Ich habe aber bemerkt, dass ich daheim eine klare Schriftart habe (ähnlich Arial oder Verdana) und an der Arbeit sieht diese ganz fürchterlich aus.
Beides aktueller FF. Auf anderen Seiten habe ichdies Problem nicht.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (26. November 2014)

Der "Kontrollzentrum"-Button findet sich mit unveränderter Funktionalität oben rechts (das Zahnrad-Symbol).


----------



## Löschzwerg (26. November 2014)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Der "Kontrollzentrum"-Button findet sich mit unveränderter Funktionalität oben rechts (das Zahnrad-Symbol).



Ahaa, das hatte ich noch gar nicht bemerkt, danke 

Mein Wunsch: Bitte nach Links zu den anderen Symbolen verschieben.


----------



## Zybba (26. November 2014)

Ich finde das neue Design in Ordnung.
Allerdings nutze ich die Seite sicher auch nicht soviel wie viele andere.

Allerdings vermisse auch ich den "Gefällt mir"-Button. Ich möchte nicht extra einen Antwortpost erstellen, um z.B. eine Unterhaltung abschließend positiv zu bewerten oder jemanden zuzustimmen.
Das führt nur zu mehr "unnötigen" Beiträgen und wird unübersichtlicher.
Auch in den ganzen "Arbeitstagebüchern" von Usern ist es nett, einfach ein "gefällt mir" da lassen zu können.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (26. November 2014)

An "gefällt mir" wird gearbeitet. Das der Button fehlt ist ein rein technisches Problem, keine Design-Entscheidung. ("Mehr Spam" will schließlich niemand  )

@Löschzwerg:
"links" der Suche, "links" des Nutzernamens oder "links" bei den Menüs mit Namen?
Die bisherige Position haben wir bewusst ausgewählt, weil äußere Ecken als besonders leicht ansteuerbar gelten. Aber wenn die Mehrheit eine andere Position wünscht, sollte das leicht umzusetzen sein.


----------



## DerMega (26. November 2014)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Der "Kontrollzentrum"-Button findet sich mit unveränderter Funktionalität oben rechts (das Zahnrad-Symbol).



Aaahhhh ok 
Danke!


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (26. November 2014)

Wie ändere ich meine Signatur?


----------



## ACDSee (26. November 2014)

1. ganz nach oben scrollen
2. auf das Zahnrad oben links klicken
3. du bist im Benutzerkontrollzentrum -> Blick mittig links -> Im Menüpunkt Einstellungen auf Signatur bearbeiten klicken
4. Eintippen und "signatur speichern"


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (26. November 2014)

Ok, Bilder via Tapatalk hochladen geht also auch nicht. 

Fakt ist, dass mir am Handy das linke Menü im Benutzerkontrollzentrum fehlt. Signaturen sehe ich übrigens auch nicht.

/edit: Im Kontrollzentrum ist es jetzt ein Dropdown, das geht. Signaturen sehe ich trotzdem nicht. Die usability für mobile Geräte ist katastrophal, wenn man sich nicht auf konsumieren und simple Posts beschränkt. Da war die alte Website mit zoomen etc. komfortabler.


----------



## Zybba (26. November 2014)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> An "gefällt mir" wird gearbeitet. Das der Button fehlt ist ein rein technisches Problem, keine Design-Entscheidung. ("Mehr Spam" will schließlich niemand  )[...].


"Gefällt mir!" ^^


----------



## wolflux (26. November 2014)

Das PCGH-EXTREME-FORUM kann ich jetzt nicht nutzen um Kommentare zu schreiben? 
Mit meinem Smartphone Note3 muss ich jetzt in der Browser und dort dauern die Ladezeiten trotz LTE ewiglang.
Alleine schon nur durch die Werbung die mithelfen wird.


----------



## Löschzwerg (26. November 2014)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> @Löschzwerg:
> "links" der Suche, "links" des Nutzernamens oder "links" bei den Menüs mit Namen?
> Die bisherige Position haben wir bewusst ausgewählt, weil äußere Ecken als besonders leicht ansteuerbar gelten. Aber wenn die Mehrheit eine andere Position wünscht, sollte das leicht umzusetzen sein.



Zwischen "Glocke" und Preisvergleich-Suche wäre mir recht, aber keine Ahnung wie der Rest der User das sieht  Ich denke mir halt dass die "Kontrollfunktionen" in dieser Ecke beisammen sein sollten und nicht durch Suchfunktionen getrennt. So geht das Zahnrad etwas unter, da das Symbol recht unscheinbar ist.

Danke 

Edit: Andere Idee noch: Wie wäre eine leichte Trennung der Dropdown-Menüs, Symbole und Suchfunktionen durch eine dünne, weiße Linie?


----------



## Gamer090 (26. November 2014)

Löschzwerg schrieb:


> Zwischen "Glocke" und Preisvergleich-Suche wäre mir recht, aber keine Ahnung wie der Rest der User das sieht  Ich denke mir halt dass die "Kontrollfunktionen" in dieser Ecke beisammen sein sollten und nicht durch Suchfunktionen getrennt. So geht das Zahnrad etwas unter, da das Symbol recht unscheinbar ist.
> 
> Danke



Muss dir Recht geben, mich verwirrt es immer noch das es Rechts von den Suchen ist, neben der Glocke oder einfach den anderen Symbolen würde es besser passen.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. November 2014)

Das neue Design ist ganz okay.


----------



## MARCU5 (26. November 2014)

An sich ist das neue Design annehmbar. Mich stört eher dass seit dem das neue Design online ist die App nicht mehr richtig funktioniert. Threads lesen geht noch aber alles was um meinen Account herum ist, sprich Mails und eigene Themen schmeißt mir nen Fehler aus. Angeblich habe ich keine Berechtigungen. 
Habe ein S4 mit Android 4.4.2


----------



## Xcravier (26. November 2014)

Bei mir genau das gleiche, wenn ich auf meine abbonierten Themen mit der App gehe, kommt nur die Meldung "Permission denied" .
Samsung Galaxy S2 mit Android 4.2


----------



## reisball (26. November 2014)

Ich finde das neue Design sehr schlecht, vorallem weil es anstrengend ist Beiträge zu lesen. Andere Gründe wurden hier schon zu Genüge erläutert.


----------



## Zybba (26. November 2014)

Das mit der zu hohen Helligkeit konnte ich für mich persönlich nicht feststellen.

Ansonsten kann man sicher viele in die Kategorie "Was der Bauer nicht kennt, frisst er nicht" schieben.
Kenne ich von mir selbst auch teilweise.


----------



## buenzli2 (26. November 2014)

Zybba schrieb:


> Das mit der zu hohen Helligkeit konnte ich für mich persönlich nicht feststellen.
> 
> Ansonsten kann man sicher viele in die Kategorie "Was der Bauer nicht kennt, frisst er nicht" schieben.
> Kenne ich von mir selbst auch teilweise.


Die Helligkeit wurde jetzt reduziert, das sieht recht gut aus. Aber die Font ist halt immer noch unscharf das man ermüdet weil das Auge immer zu fokussieren versucht.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (26. November 2014)

> Links heben sich optisch zu wenig ab



Diesen Punkt haben wir übrigens schon geändert. Was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## Zybba (26. November 2014)

buenzli2 schrieb:


> Die Helligkeit wurde jetzt reduziert, das sieht recht gut aus. Aber die Font ist halt immer noch unscharf das man ermüdet weil das Auge immer zu fokussieren versucht.


Hm...
Ich weiß, was du meinst.
Allerdings bin ich nicht sicher, ob ich es nur sehe, weil du es gesagt hast. ^^



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Diesen Punkt haben wir übrigens schon geändert. Was sagt ihr dazu?


Testlink

Sieht gut aus!
Edit: Doch nicht so gut. 
In der Vorschau ist der Link unterstrichen, aber im Post selber nicht mehr.
Die Vorschauvariante ist auch dunkleres blau.
Fällt mehr auf, meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Stryke7 (26. November 2014)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Diesen Punkt haben wir übrigens schon geändert. Was sagt ihr dazu?



Sehr viel besser! 

Kommt es mir nur so vor, oder habt ihr auch schon die Fettschrift etwas überarbeitet?


----------



## Löschzwerg (26. November 2014)

Momentan klappen sich bei mir die Menüs im Forum nicht aus und das Overlay zur Anmeldung erscheint ebenfalls nicht. Auf der Mainpage funktioniert es... Ich weiß schon warum ich kein großer Java Fan bin ^^


Etwas das versteckt sein sollte wurde bei mir angezeigt  Da habt ihr auch noch einen Bug 


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## buenzli2 (26. November 2014)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Diesen Punkt haben wir übrigens schon geändert. Was sagt ihr dazu?



Viel besser. Jetzt wollte ich gerade mal "liken", da ist der Button wieder weg. Und die Font wird gearde im Forum auch besser, - somehow ?!.


----------



## Stryke7 (26. November 2014)

buenzli2 schrieb:


> Viel besser. Jetzt wollte ich gerade mal "liken", da ist der Button wieder weg. Und die Font wird gearde im Forum auch besser, - somehow ?!.



"Gefällt mir!"


----------



## Zybba (26. November 2014)

Ich glaube auch, dass sich die Schrift geändert hat.
Scheint mir etwas mehr "Substanz" zu haben.
Keine Ahnung, was es genau ausmacht. Dunkler, minimal dicker, irgendetwas...

Hoffentlich unterliegen wir nicht dem Placeboeffekt!


----------



## buenzli2 (26. November 2014)

Zybba schrieb:


> Ich glaube auch, dass sich die Schrift geändert hat.
> Scheint mir etwas mehr "Substanz" zu haben.
> Keine Ahnung, was es genau ausmacht. Dunkler, minimal dicker, irgendetwas...
> 
> Hoffentlich unterliegen wir nicht dem Placeboeffekt!



Nene, nicht 3  Leute gleichzeitig. Das ist jetzt viel besser. Die war vorher viel dünner. Jetzt ists schon fast ein bisschen "gut". Aber die Main Mann! Das wird nichts... und mir tut es leid um die Mühe und den Shitstorm, aber das ist halt leider schon objektiv als "grottig" zu bezeichnen, - nochmal leider.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (26. November 2014)

Nur mal kurz zur Vertretern der Fraktion "Die PCGH-Diktatoren interessieren sich nicht für unsere Meinung": Warum erstellen wir wohl eine Umfrage, in der ganz bewusst oft genannte Kritikpunkte aufgeführt sind? Weil uns langweilig ist und wir gerne Umfragen ohne Zweck erstellen oder weil wir uns ein Bild von der Meinung der Community machen möchten, um gezielt Änderungen durchzuführen? Hier sitzen Menschen, die sind nicht perfekt, aber man kann mit ihnen reden. 

Ein paar weitere Änderungen, was das Foren-Design betrifft:
- Die Schrift läuft jetzt breiter, die Räume zwischen den Zeichen sind größer.
- Die Schrift ist jetzt schwarz und nicht dunkelgrau.
- Die Hintergrundfarbe des Forums ist nun grau und nicht weiß.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (26. November 2014)

Hier überschlagen sich die Ereignisse. Okay, was wurde geändert?

- Linkfarbe für Links in Postings
- Wir haben einen grauen Außenrand (anstatt weiß)
- Wir haben die Schrift auf 100 Prozent schwarz (und kein "bissle Grau")
- Wir haben die Laufweite der Lato-Schrift um 0.3 Pixel erhöht.

Die Like-Funktion killt mich noch, das mistige VB-Seo-Plugin spackt immer wieder um.

Also müsst ihr jetzt kommentieren, ob das jetzt die richtigen Hotfixes waren oder die falschen.

P.S.: Ich will auch die Smileys wieder haben, ohne Umschalter.


----------



## Zybba (26. November 2014)

buenzli2 schrieb:


> Nene, nicht 3  Leute gleichzeitig. Das ist jetzt  viel besser. Die war vorher viel dünner. Jetzt ists schon fast ein  bisschen "gut". Aber die Main Mann! Das wird nichts... und mir tut es  leid um die Mühe und den Shitstorm, aber das ist halt leider schon  objektiv als "grottig" zu bezeichnen, - nochmal leider.


Naja...
Am Ende profitieren sie ja auch von der Mühe.
Ich find auf jeden Fall super, dass die User sich aktiv beteiligen können und die Änderungen sogar überraschend zeitnah erfolgen.
Daumen hoch dafür PCGH-Team! 

Edit:
@Thilo:
Das waren auf jeden Fall die richtigen Schräubchen, an denen du/ihr gedreht habt!
Selbst mir gefällts besser, obwohl mich die andere Optik nicht gestört hat.
Es überrascht mich, dass ihr Redakteure euch darum kümmert.
Ich dachte dafür gibt es einen separaten "Webmenschen". ^^


----------



## Stryke7 (26. November 2014)

Sehr gut. Mittlerweile ist es schon wieder deutlich angenehmer


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (26. November 2014)

An der Webseite sind wir dran, bitte noch etwas Geduld und Vertrauen.


----------



## Löschzwerg (26. November 2014)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Hier überschlagen sich die Ereignisse. Okay, was wurde geändert?
> 
> - Linkfarbe für Links in Postings
> - Wir haben einen grauen Außenrand (anstatt weiß)
> ...



Mir gefällt es so schon wesentlich besser, danke 

Teilweise greifen die Javascripte (Versteckte Umfrage wird angezeigt, Dropdown-Menüs klappen nicht auf usw...) noch nicht. (Opera 25 und IE11)

Behaltet ein alternatives Farbschema für das Forum im Hinterkopf, das geht in VB ja relativ easy.


----------



## StefanStg (26. November 2014)

Na also wird doch langsam schon mal besser.
Bitte noch das  Eingabefeld bei der Pinnwand vergrößern das man nicht nach drei Zeilen schon scrollen muss.


----------



## Oberst Klink (26. November 2014)

Ich finds immer noch total beschissen!


----------



## Teutonnen (26. November 2014)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Ein paar weitere Änderungen, was das Foren-Design betrifft:
> - Die Schrift läuft jetzt breiter, die Räume zwischen den Zeichen sind größer.
> - Die Schrift ist jetzt schwarz und nicht dunkelgrau.
> - Die Hintergrundfarbe des Forums ist nun grau und nicht weiß.




 

Jetzt noch das mit der Kopfleiste, bei der Pinnwand das Eingabefeld standardmässig etwa 8-10 Zeilen hoch machen und eventuell die "du wurdest zitiert"-Meldung nicht mehr als PM sondern in die gleiche Kategorie wie die "gefällt mir"-Notes schieben (das spammt den Posteingang weniger zu) - dann könnte ich mich sogar damit abfinden. 


Die Links sind jetzt gut sichtbar:
https://www.google.de/?gws_rd=ssl


Durch den dunkleren Hintergrund sieht man auch besser, ob ein Thema jetzt neue Beiträge hat oder nicht. Das könnte man für mich zumindest so lassen, wie es jetzt ist. Habe keine Probleme damit.


----------



## blautemple (26. November 2014)

StefanStg schrieb:


> Na also wird doch langsam schon mal besser.
> Bitte noch das  Eingabefeld bei der Pinnwand vergrößern das man nicht nach drei Zeilen schon scrollen muss.



Das Eingabefeld kannst du selbst vergrößern, einfach an der Ecke unten Rechts "ziehen"


----------



## Pokerclock (26. November 2014)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> - Wir haben einen grauen Außenrand (anstatt weiß)
> - Wir haben die Schrift auf 100 Prozent schwarz (und kein "bissle Grau")
> - Wir haben die Laufweite der Lato-Schrift um 0.3 Pixel erhöht.



LATO
Das ist schon einmal ein Anfang. Allerdings empfinde ich das Weiß immer noch als sehr hell. Ich habe allerdings die Schriftart selbst in Verdacht. Obwohl die nun komplett schwarz ist, bietet sie zu wenig Kontrast gegenüber dem weißen Hintergrund. Die einzelnen Buchstaben müssten einfach dicker sein. Ist es möglich probeweise eine andere Schriftart zu verwenden?

VERDANA
Das ist schon einmal ein Anfang. Allerdings empfinde ich das Weiß immer  noch als sehr hell. Ich habe allerdings die Schriftart selbst in  Verdacht. Obwohl die nun komplett schwarz ist, bietet sie zu wenig  Kontrast gegenüber dem weißen Hintergrund. Die einzelnen Buchstaben  müssten einfach dicker sein. Ist es möglich probeweise eine andere  Schriftart zu verwenden?


-----

Verdana lässt sich am besten lesen, meine ich.


----------



## buenzli2 (26. November 2014)

Die Font wurde übrigens durch die Chrome Engine nochmal extra Matschig, die haben seit 3 Builds ein Problem mit der Schriftskalierung. 
chrome://flags/#disable-direct-write 
aktivieren hat wie ein Wunder geholfen bei Iron 38. In Firefox 33 ist die Schrift scharf. Sorry das ich deswegen gemotzt habe.


----------



## Gamer090 (26. November 2014)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> LATO
> Das ist schon einmal ein Anfang. Allerdings empfinde ich das Weiß immer noch als sehr hell. Ich habe allerdings die Schriftart selbst in Verdacht. Obwohl die nun komplett schwarz ist, bietet sie zu wenig Kontrast gegenüber dem weißen Hintergrund. Die einzelnen Buchstaben müssten einfach dicker sein. Ist es möglich probeweise eine andere Schriftart zu verwenden?
> 
> VERDANA
> ...



Mir kommt Verdana viel zu gross vor, da würde ich mal etwas runter schrauben, dann ist es ok.


----------



## StefanStg (26. November 2014)

blautemple schrieb:


> Das Eingabefeld kannst du selbst vergrößern, einfach an der Ecke untern Rechts "ziehen"



Ah cool ich danke dir


----------



## Threshold (26. November 2014)

Ich habe da was Nervendes beim Quoten bemerkt.
Wenn ich einen langen Text habe -- der gescroolt wird -- und was hineinkopiere springt das System automatisch wieder zum Ende des Textes hin und ich muss erst wieder hoch scrollen und gucken ob ich richtig rein kopiert habe.
Das geht gar nicht.


----------



## facehugger (26. November 2014)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> VERDANA
> Das ist schon einmal ein Anfang. Allerdings empfinde ich das Weiß immer  noch als sehr hell. Ich habe allerdings die Schriftart selbst in  Verdacht. Obwohl die nun komplett schwarz ist, bietet sie zu wenig  Kontrast gegenüber dem weißen Hintergrund. Die einzelnen Buchstaben  müssten einfach dicker sein. Ist es möglich probeweise eine andere  Schriftart zu verwenden?
> 
> 
> ...


Bekommt von mir einen meiner seltenen "Gefällt mir" dauert ja wohl noch eine Weile, immer ran an die Puschen Thilo... Die Smileys müssen natürlich ebenfalls *sofort* wieder verfügbar sein, sonst schauts schon merklich besser aus wie am Anfang!

Achja, die Aufzählung *Liste/numerierte Liste* hätte ich gern auch wieder gleich zur Verfügung, wäre nett von euch

Gruß


----------



## Threshold (26. November 2014)

Ich bin für Verdana.
Liest sich besser. Gerade wenn der Hintergrund praktisch alles überstrahlt,

Sieht ja wie eine Supernova aus. 

Und wieso werden Links eigentlich nicht mehr umgewandelt?


----------



## Shona (26. November 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Ich seh's jetzt schon kommen.. Nach better TwitchTV gibt's als Addon das Better PCGHdesign


Gibt auch "Better Battlelog" xD und ich liebe das Teil vor allem mit dem Steam Skin 
Für Youtube gibt es auch MagicAction und seitdem ich das habe weiss ich gar nicht wie Youtube derzeit eigentlich aussieht^^



ich111 schrieb:


> Ein optionales Dunkleres Design wäre durchaus wünscheswert


Kann ich mich nur anschließen und zwar nicht nur fürs Forum sondern für die komplette Seite.

@Topic
[X] Der Aufbau der blauen Kopfzeile gefällt mir nicht (bitte erläutern)

Also erläutern wir das ganze simpel, diese schreckliche Schrift die total verwaschen aussieht macht das ganze einfach hässlich
Ist da ein Wassereimer ausgelaufen oder warum sieht die so aus? O.o


----------



## XT1024 (26. November 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich bin für Verdana.


Verdana ist 1a. 

---
Und Greasemonkey hilft mir so lange mit einer quick&dirty Lösung. Einfach drei Schriften auf Verdana geändert und es sieht deutlich besser aus.
Jetzt hatte ich endlich mal einen Grund mich etwas mit dem Affen zu beschäftigen.


----------



## orca113 (26. November 2014)

taks schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich ist alles bestens.
> Eigentlich hab ich nur die Punkte die Ion genannt hat zu bemängeln.
> 
> Darum war ich mal so frech
> ...



Unterschreibe ich fast alles bist auf die Kritik an der Schrift. 

Mir ists alles gut genug. Aber die Smilies an der Seite sollen wieder her. Inkl. des Gefällt mir.


----------



## VikingGe (26. November 2014)

Was wollen hier eigentlich alle mit Verdana? Beschweren sich, dass die Buchstaben bei der jetzigen Schrift zu dünn seien und das alles kaum lesbar wäre, schlagen aber eine Schrift vor, die mit _deutlich dünneren_ Buchstaben und unmöglichem Letter Spacing daher kommt und damit zumindest in meinen Augen kaum lesbar ist, so im Direktvergleich. 

Aber ja, die Änderungen haben schon einmal etwas geholfen.


----------



## der8auer (26. November 2014)

Habe jetzt nicht den ganzen Thread gelesen und evtl. wurde das schon mal erwähnt, aber mir kommt das ganze Design irgendwie matschig oder unscharf vor. Wird auch ziemlich anstrengend und störend nach langer Zeit im Forum. 

Gerade der obere Navigationsbereich und fette Schrift fallen mir dabei extrem auf.


----------



## Olstyle (26. November 2014)

Was ich schreiben wollte bevor ich es wieder gefunden habe:


> Als wir damals zu vBulletin "gezwungen" wurden habe ich dann irgendwann verstanden dass man Threads mit eigenen Beiträgen am besten verwalten kann wenn man sie automatisch abonniert hat. Im Kontrollzentrum gibt es dann immer die abonnements in denen sich was getan hat zu sehen. So weit so gut, nur im aktuellen Design ist das Kontrollzentrum nicht mehr direkt ansteuerbar .



Was ich jetzt sagen kann: Das Zahnrad-Symbol passt nicht zu der Hauptfunktion des Kontrollzentrums und sollte imo so oder so zu den restlichen Forensymbolen und nicht erst nach den Suchleisten kommen.


----------



## Dr.Helium (26. November 2014)

Gefällt mir insgesamt gut, nur Schrift zu eng und zu klein . Die Schrift ist allgemein schlecht lesbar. Wirkt auf mich als wäre sie irgendwie immer 0,5 pixel zu breit und dadurch entstehen unsaubere Kanten. Ansonsten sehr frisch, gefällt mir .

edit:
In der Vergrößerung sieht man sehr schön wie unsauber die Schrift aussieht. Die unterschiedlich dicken Stellen wirken einfach nicht gut.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stryke7 (26. November 2014)

Dr.Helium schrieb:


> Gefällt mir insgesamt gut, nur Schrift zu eng und zu klein . Die Schrift ist allgemein schlecht lesbar. Wirkt auf mich als wäre sie irgendwie immer 0,5 pixel zu breit und dadurch entstehen unsaubere Kanten. Ansonsten sehr frisch, gefällt mir .
> 
> edit:
> In der Vergrößerung sieht man sehr schön wie unsauber die Schrift aussieht. Die unterschiedlich dicken Stellen wirken einfach nicht gut.
> ...



"Gefällt mir!"


----------



## Joker_54 (26. November 2014)

Die Änderungen sind schonmal gut, der Hintergrund könnte aber noch eine Nuance dunkler werden. (Ausserdem bin ich nach wie vor für einen optionalen Dark-Modus)

Und: Der Gefällt mir Knopf sollte in "Gefällt mir!" umbenannt werden, zu Ehren des tollen Bugs und der einfallsreichen User


----------



## rhalin (26. November 2014)

_
[*] Der Aufbau der blauen Kopfzeile gefällt mir nicht (bitte erläutern)

Dieses "ausklappen" der Menus ist mir zu umständlich, hätte das lieber wieder übersichtlich auf einen Blick.
_


----------



## iGameKudan (26. November 2014)

Lasst bloß die neue Schrift eingebaut oder gebt einem ne Wahl... Ich find die neue Schrift besser als die Alte.


----------



## Threshold (26. November 2014)

rhalin schrieb:


> _
> [*] Der Aufbau der blauen Kopfzeile gefällt mir nicht (bitte erläutern)
> 
> Dieses "ausklappen" der Menus ist mir zu umständlich, hätte das lieber wieder übersichtlich auf einen Blick.
> _



Stört mich auch. Ich rutschte zu oft weg und muss dann wieder neu aufklappen.
Ist zeitraubender als früher.


----------



## J4ckH19h (26. November 2014)

der8auer schrieb:


> Habe jetzt nicht den ganzen Thread gelesen und evtl. wurde das schon mal erwähnt, aber mir kommt das ganze Design irgendwie matschig oder unscharf vor. Wird auch ziemlich anstrengend und störend nach langer Zeit im Forum.
> 
> Gerade der obere Navigationsbereich und fette Schrift fallen mir dabei extrem auf.



"sign"

Die Schriftart der Beiträge lässt sich mit meinen zugegebenermaßen nicht besten Augen schwer scharf stellen. Buchstaben, auch einzeln in sich wirken unterschiedlich dick. Anstrengend für den Betrachter.

Neuer Aufbau?! Ok, bin auch nicht nicht so lange dabei und hatte auch unter dem alten Design noch nicht alles durchgekrempelt, aber mit dem Smartphone ist es auf jedenfall nicht mehr so doll ( Habe die klassiche Webansicht genutzt, mag die Apps und Plugins nicht ).

Naja vll. gewöhnt man sich ja dran.


----------



## VikingGe (26. November 2014)

> In der Vergrößerung sieht man sehr schön wie unsauber die Schrift aussieht.


Microsofts Font-Rendering at its best  Beim Hinting ist weniger dann eben doch mehr, v.a. wenn die Schrift selbst keine vernünftigen Informationen dazu bereitstellt.
Aber: Ist das wirklich mit Standardeinstellungen unter Windows? Ich meine, dann verstehe ich natürlich, warum sich jeder darüber aufregt...

Hier siehts so aus, da kann man eigentlich wirklich nicht meckern:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chicago (27. November 2014)

Mich stört etwas anderes

Bei mir wird die Schrift auf meinem Hauptrechner total verzerrt (Main, Artikel, Forum), als würde sie nicht zur Auflösung passen. Die Auflösung ist 1680x1050 (16:10). 
Auf meinem Lappi ist alles Okay. Die Auflösung ist 1600x900 (16:9)

Gruß Chicago

PS: Mir ist gerade Aufgefallen das die Schrift beim schreiben des Textes super zu lesen ist! Sobald er dann gepostet ist, ist es aber auch schon wieder vorbei.


----------



## McKofFly (27. November 2014)

Gibt es eigentlich irgendeinen Trick, zur Desktop Ansicht des Forums zu kommen, wenn man das Handy nutzt? Über die Browsereinstellung klappt es nicht :-\


----------



## Idefix Windhund (27. November 2014)

Ich habe es gestern mal mit dem Browser eigenen Zoom versucht (Strg + + (Plus)), ließt sich immer noch mehr schwerfällig als gut. Irgendwie kommen mir die Seiten zu News, und Artikel sehr überladen vor. Ich muss schon genau hinschauen was nun zum Artikel/ News gehört, und was mehr Werbung, oder Artverwandte Themen sind.


----------



## Dr.Helium (27. November 2014)

VikingGe schrieb:


> Ist das wirklich mit Standardeinstellungen unter Windows? Ich meine, dann verstehe ich natürlich, warum sich jeder darüber aufregt...
> 
> Hier siehts so aus, da kann man eigentlich wirklich nicht meckern:
> 
> ...


Bei mir wird oder besser gesagt wurde die Schrift wie von mir gepostet auf mehreren Systemen dargestellt. Ich muss aber zugeben die Webseite nur unter Firefox getestet zu haben.
Heute morgen sieht das auf einmal anders aus. Sowohl im Firefox als auch im Internet Explorer 11 sieht die Schrift jetzt ok aus.
Wurde etwas geändert?

So sieht es jetzt in der Vergrößerung aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (27. November 2014)

Ist mir heute am Spiele PC Monitor (Full HD 24") auch schon aufgefallen. Die Texte wirken nicht mehr so matschig. Ich dachte dies lag einfach an einen guten Kaffee von heute morgen.


----------



## BigBubby (27. November 2014)

Also erst mal muss man sagen, dass es schon ein riesen Fortschritt ist. 

Was noch aussteht ist:
1) Smilys rechts (bei "kurz"antwort)
2) Anhang Button (bei "kurz"antwort)
3) Die größere der Schriften in den blauen Balken (Siehe Bild Anhang)
4) Die Topleiste und deren Schrift (Siehe Bild Anhang)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


5) Wenn die Schrift der blauen Balken größer wird vielleicht nicht mehr, aber momentan sollte das Blau der Balken noch ein ticken heller gestaltet werden. Der Kontrast ist noch etwas zu scharf.

Ich bin mir aber auch noch nicht sicher, ob die Schrift final wirklich besser ist oder ob da noch optimierung bedarf.
Achja und die Mobilansicht ist noch stark Verbesserungsbedürftig,


----------



## LTB (27. November 2014)

Ich finde das Design recht gelungen.
Aber:
1. Schrift zu klein
2. Links sind nicht deutlich genug
3. Wenn Bilder als Anhänge geöffnet sind ist der Schließenbutton oft außerhalb des Monitors, hier hilft oft nur die Browser Zurückataste.
4. Antworten auf Threads sind manchmal an der rechten Seite abgeschnitten, ein re-fresh per F5 hilft hier.


----------



## Tobias Hartlehnert (27. November 2014)

buenzli2 schrieb:


> Die Font wurde übrigens durch die Chrome Engine nochmal extra Matschig, die haben seit 3 Builds ein Problem mit der Schriftskalierung.


Eigentlich sollten die Fonts seit der Änderung auf Direct Write deutlich schärfer werden, so war es auch bei mir. Davor war die Kantenglättung wesentlich schlechter, mit Direct Write sind sie wunderbar geglättet und sehen jetzt genauso gut aus wie im FF schon immer. Es sollte so sein wie im Bild von VikingGe.

Bei manchen User hat sich das Rendering der Fonts plötzlich verbessert, obwohl wir an den Fonts selbst (außer der Laufweite) nichts geändert haben. Wer immer noch matschige/unscharfe Schrift hat sollte deshalb mal seinen Browser-Cache löschen.



VikingGe schrieb:


> Hier siehts so aus, da kann man eigentlich wirklich nicht meckern:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


So sollte es sein.


----------



## Lios Nudin (27. November 2014)

Ich habe die neue Seite vor der Umstellung am 24.10. nur einmal gesehen und das viele Bildmaterial auf der Main ist mir mit den Bildern etwas zu viel. Ich finde gut , dass ihr über den Newsticker eine reduzierte Darstellung anbietet, wo in der rechten Leiste trotzdem noch 5 aktuelle Videos enthalten sind. Die Newsticker-Ansicht werde ich vorerst als Lesezeichen und damit als direkter Link zu der PCGH-Seite nutzen.

Die in einem etwas dunkleren Grau hinterlegte Menüleiste auf der Main (Hardware, Spiele, Forum, ...) und die Unterkategorien sind mit der veränderten Darstellung unübersichtlicher geworden. Bei der alten Darstellung wurden z.B. über den Button Home direkt darunter in einer horizontalen Leiste die Untermens wie News, etc. angezeigt. Was die Helligkeit und Schriftgröße angeht: Mir ist daran bislang nichts Störendes daran aufgefallen. Da ich auf meinem Handy die alte PCGH-Seite immer in der Desktopansicht und nicht in der für Handys optimierten Version (bin mit der reduzierten Menüansicht nicht klar gekommen) aufgerufen habe, kann ich euch noch das Feedback geben, dass das Laden der Seite über das Handy mit HSPA+ jetzt deutlich länger dauert. Ich lade deswegen, wenn ich unterwegs bin, eigentlich nur noch die Forumansicht.

Ich habe die neue Seite mit "OK" bewertet. Das ist nach der langen Arbeit daran für euch wahrscheinlich nicht ganz nachvollziehbar, aber vielleicht erklärt ihr einfach in einem Video, so wie Carsten es bei den dynamischen Benchmarks gemacht hat, im Detail die Vorteile in der Bedienung. Dann kann ich die Überlegungen dahinter besser nachvollziehen.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (27. November 2014)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Hier überschlagen sich die Ereignisse. Okay, was wurde geändert?
> 
> - Linkfarbe für Links in Postings
> - Wir haben einen grauen Außenrand (anstatt weiß)
> ...



dann halt ein manuelles
*gefällt mir*




> P.S.: Ich will auch die Smileys wieder haben, ohne Umschalter.



WYSIWYD FTW! 




der8auer schrieb:


> Habe jetzt nicht den ganzen Thread gelesen und evtl. wurde das schon mal erwähnt, aber mir kommt das ganze Design irgendwie matschig oder unscharf vor. Wird auch ziemlich anstrengend und störend nach langer Zeit im Forum.
> 
> Gerade der obere Navigationsbereich und fette Schrift fallen mir dabei extrem auf.



Da es auf mehreren Ebenen Probleme mit der Schriftglättung gibt, wäre es für WebDev ggf. hilfreich, wenn man bei "unscharf"-Meldungen angibt, mit welchem Browser und welcher Windows-Einstellung es wo Probleme gibt.




Threshold schrieb:


> Stört mich auch. Ich rutschte zu oft weg und muss dann wieder neu aufklappen.
> Ist zeitraubender als früher.



Meinst du das Menü im Forum oder das auf der Main?
In ersterem Fall wäre es interessant, welche Funktionen besonders problematisch und wichtig sind. Das neue Design hat statt drei Menüleisten (bisher: Mainbar mit diversen Links zu PCGH.de, extra Zeile fürs Forum und ganz oben noch einmal Suche, Login und Kontrollzentrum) nur noch eine. Das spart sehr viel Platz in der Höhe, aber unwichtige Funktionen müssen zusammenrücken. An unserer Auswahl, was wichtig ist, können wir aber durchaus  Änderungen vornehmen.


----------



## Stryke7 (27. November 2014)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> dann halt ein manuelles
> *gefällt mir*



"Gefällt mir!"

Dafür gibts Tastaturmakros


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (27. November 2014)

Grundsätzlich ist es (noch) akzeptabel.Was mich stört,das es zum vergleich zum alten Web-Desin viel zu hell dargestellt wird und weniger farbliche Inhalte hat.Man wird qwuasi geblendet und das geht auf die Augen.Und der Aufbau bzw. Schriftgröße zur aktuellen Meldungen auf der rechten Seite (kleinerer Schriftdarstellung)sollte auch nachgebessert werden finde ich.Hab schon im Browser(Firefox) die Schriftart vergrößert(16) nur größer könnte ich nicht einstellen weil dann zur linken Seite zum Thema Spiele,Grafik ect. dann fehlerhaft dargestellt wird.Bei eine Überschrift mit zwei zeiligenText(linke Seite) z.B.
Geforce GTX 980/970: Nvidia beseitigt Texturflimmern bei HQ-AF - Geforce 344.80 im Praxistest und ich die Schriftgröße im Browser( Schriftart vorher Serif gewählt im Browser bzw.wieder auf Arial umgestellt) höher stelle damit ich eigentlich rechts die aktuellen Meldungen (besser)lesen kann dann wird die linke Seite (Text zeile) nicht korrekt dargestellt.Die untere Zeile ist zur hälfte qwusai weg raddiert.Meine Mointor Auslösung 1920x1200(nativ) 24"Zoll Monitor.Die neue Schriftart wird zu klein dargestellt und ist für mich und schwer leserlich(ermüden die Augen).Was noch(nicht)ganz optimal ist die Aufteilung der des Website Desins zu den Themen bzw. die nicht optimal nicht genutze Fläche.Ist alles zu weit auseinnander und teilweise zu groß dargestellt(längerer Scrollwege als zum alten Desin) z.B. Videoclips sind für mich zu groß dargestellt.Wichtiger wär es für mich die Überschrift zu dem Videoclips leserlich darzustellen und den eigentlich Fenster zum Video etwas kleiner darzustellen auf der Hauptseite.Also alles in einem gesagt ist mir
das zu hell dargestellt und die Schriftart vorher hatte ich ich auch keine probleme als zur Zeit.


----------



## Lotto (27. November 2014)

Die Kopfzeile stört mich extrem. Solche Ausklappmenüs nerven mich einfach nur, je größer desto mehr.
Desweiteren nervt mich die Werbeflut. Beim Wechsel ins Forum poppt ein Werbefenster auf. Dann rechts die beim scrollen mitlaufende Werbung (extrem nervtötend) und dann noch der Banner oben.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (27. November 2014)

> _Es fehlt eine wichtige Funktion (bitte erläutern)_


Wenn man die Kommentare von Artikel ließt, also wenn man auf die folgenden Flächen klickt " Kommentare im Forum - Erster Kommentar - Letzter Kommentar ", fehlt bei jeder Seite der Link "Zurück zum Artikel" am oben Rand.
Im vorherigen Design war dies noch vorhanden, zurzeit ist es viel zu anstrengend, leicht und schnell, zurück zum Artikel zu kommen.


----------



## ACDSee (27. November 2014)

Das Forum liest sich nun wieder deutlich besser. Es strahlt und brennt nicht mehr so in den Augen. 
Das macht wieder spass. Herzlichen Dank.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (27. November 2014)

Wir sind noch nicht fertig


----------



## Gast20141208 (27. November 2014)

Aber das mit dem "Doppelklick" für Tablets bleibt, oder?


----------



## McKofFly (27. November 2014)

Ich frage nochmal   gibt es irgendwo die Möglichkeit, die Desktop Ansicht auf dem Handy einzustellen? (Chrome) Per Browsereinstellung geht es nicht...


----------



## Stryke7 (27. November 2014)

McKofFly schrieb:


> Ich frage nochmal   gibt es irgendwo die Möglichkeit, die Desktop Ansicht auf dem Handy einzustellen? (Chrome) Per Browsereinstellung geht es nicht...



Das kommt auf dein Smartphone an.  Die meisten Websites geben automatisch die angepassten Versionen für die jeweiligen Geräte aus.  

Im Internet Explorer habe ich zB die Möglichkeit, einzustellen dass er sich als Desktop-PC ausgibt.  Spätestens dann ist man auch alle Kompatibilitätsprobleme los.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (27. November 2014)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> LATO
> Das ist schon einmal ein Anfang. Allerdings empfinde ich das Weiß immer noch als sehr hell. Ich habe allerdings die Schriftart selbst in Verdacht. Obwohl die nun komplett schwarz ist, bietet sie zu wenig Kontrast gegenüber dem weißen Hintergrund. Die einzelnen Buchstaben müssten einfach dicker sein. Ist es möglich probeweise eine andere Schriftart zu verwenden?
> 
> VERDANA
> ...



Finde ich übrigens gar nicht. Im Firefox sieht Verdana deutlich weniger knackig aus.


----------



## McKofFly (27. November 2014)

Wie gesagt, im Brower kann ich es nicht einstellen, bzw. es passiert nix wenn ich es mache. Auf manchen Seiten kann man das ja direkt einstellen - also als Seitenoption am Ende der Seite. Anscheinend gibt es diese Option dann hier aber nicht :-\ oder ist das eventuell noch in Planung?


----------



## Markus Wollny (27. November 2014)

McKofFly schrieb:


> Ich frage nochmal   gibt es irgendwo die Möglichkeit, die Desktop Ansicht auf dem Handy einzustellen? (Chrome) Per Browsereinstellung geht es nicht...



Es gibt keine spezielle Mobile-Ansicht. Es gibt nur genau ein Template, das sich unabhängig von UserAgents weitestgehend automatisch an die Größe des vorhandenen Bildschirms anpasst (Responsive Design). Der UserAgent wird nur ausgewertet, um ggf. einen Hinweis auf Tapatalk einzublenden.

Viele Grüße

  Markus


----------



## Stryke7 (27. November 2014)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Finde ich übrigens gar nicht. Im Firefox sieht Verdana deutlich weniger knackig aus.


Kann ich so nicht bestätigen.  Verdana ist mir zwar etwas zu groß im Vergleich zu Lato,  aber deutlich angenehmer zu lesen.  Die größeren Abstände zwischen den Buchstaben und weniger Schnörkel machen viel aus.  Der Font wirkt einfach sauberer dargestellt.


@McKofFly:
Dann liegt das Problem wohl bei der Software deines Handys ...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. November 2014)

Also ich finde ja die "mobile"  Schrift am besten, besser kann eine Schriftart nicht aussehen mMn:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McKofFly (27. November 2014)

Markus Wollny schrieb:


> Es gibt keine spezielle Mobile-Ansicht. Es gibt nur genau ein Template, das sich unabhängig von UserAgents weitestgehend automatisch an die Größe des vorhandenen Bildschirms anpasst (Responsive Design). Der UserAgent wird nur ausgewertet, um ggf. einen Hinweis auf Tapatalk einzublenden.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> Markus



Mein Hauptproblem mit der Handy"ansicht" ist, dass ich das Kontrollzentrum gar nicht nutzen kann. Die Ansicht bleibt da leider einfach leer.

Nachtrag 1: Ok, habe gerade gemerkt, dass der Button für die Benutzerkontrolle im Hochformat nicht sichtbar ist, wenn ich ins Querformat gehe, taucht der Button auf und ich kann zur Benutzerkontrolle gelangen. Bin ich einmal da, kann ich das Handy wieder ins Hochformat drehen und die Anzeige wird angepasst. Der Button verschwindet aber wieder. Lade ich neu, ist der Inhalt aber wieder weg.
Also im Hochformat nicht nutzbar, dafür aber im Querformat.

Mein Handy btw ist das LG G Flex mit 4.4.2

Nachtrag 2: Man sieht weder im Hoch- noch im Querformat die Signatur.


----------



## Stryke7 (27. November 2014)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Also ich finde ja die "mobile"  Schrift am besten, besser kann eine Schriftart nicht aussehen mMn:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Könnte das daran liegen, dass du trotz 1080p auf diese kleine Darstellung runterskalierst?  
Wenn ich die Ansicht am PC so umstelle, dass ich eine so hohe Pixeldichte habe, bin ich auch viele Probleme los ...  sehe aber nicht mehr viel.  
Und die meisten von uns nutzen vermutlich 1080p im 16:9 Format ...


----------



## XT1024 (27. November 2014)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Also ich finde ja die "mobile"  Schrift am besten, besser kann eine Schriftart nicht aussehen mMn:


Ob das die gleiche Schriftart in anderer Größe ist?
---

Ich habe jetzt genug mit den Schriften herumgespielt. Unterscheiden sich Lato und Verdana bei gleicher _tatsächlicher_ Größe hauptsächlich beim Zeichenabstand? 
Lato mit 15px sieht nicht schlechter aus als Verdana 14px. Was mir auf Dauer besser gefällt werde ich ja sehen. Lato 14px wird bei mir aber nicht bleiben Greasemonkey.


----------



## StefanStg (27. November 2014)

Ihr könnt wenigstens mit euren Handy Online sein bzw auch was schreiben. Wenn ich mit meinem Iphone 5 auf PCGH gehe lockt er sich na jeder Aktion aus


----------



## Stryke7 (27. November 2014)

StefanStg schrieb:


> Ihr könnt wenigstens mit euren Handy Online sein bzw auch was schreiben. Wenn ich mit meinem Iphone 5 auf PCGH gehe lockt er sich na jeder Aktion aus



Das wurde angeblich bereits gefixt. 

Scheint auch ein reines Apple-Problem zu sein, WP und Android haben das nicht ...


----------



## StefanStg (27. November 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Das wurde angeblich bereits gefixt.
> 
> Scheint auch ein reines Apple-Problem zu sein, WP und Android haben das nicht ...



Ah ok dann werde ich gleich mal testen. Danke für den Tipp


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (27. November 2014)

XT1024 schrieb:


> Ob das die gleiche Schriftart in anderer Größe ist?



Ich erhalte bei 260% Zoom jedenfalls exakt das gleiche Schriftbild.


----------



## Tobias Hartlehnert (27. November 2014)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Also ich finde ja die "mobile"  Schrift am besten, besser kann eine Schriftart nicht aussehen


Es ist exakt die gleiche Schrift und Größe. Dass es so viel besser aussieht liegt an den mittlw. deutlich höheren DPIs von Handys und Tablets. Je mehr DPIs umso besser kann ein Font gerendert/geglättet werden. Mit 72dpi an einem Desktop-Monitor kommt man da leider nicht mehr sehr weit, wobei der Chrome seit ein paar Versionen mit der Umstellung auf Direct Write da auch einiges aufgeholt hat.


----------



## CSharper (27. November 2014)

Wo ist der gefällt mir Button? Und was ist mit der IOS App?Die spinnt total,bin im Forum wie immer aber Offline und kann nichts mehr in Threads schreiben.


----------



## Stryke7 (27. November 2014)

Nijo44 schrieb:


> Wo ist der gefällt mir Button? Und was ist mit der IOS App?Die spinnt total,bin im Forum wie immer aber Offline und kann nichts mehr in Threads schreiben.



Leute lest doch wenigstens mal 5 Beiträge über euch ...


----------



## Threshold (27. November 2014)

Immer noch "springt" der Text eines Posts -- den ich gerade tippe -- zum Ende hin wenn ich was hineinkopiere -- z.B. ein [/quote].
Das ist sehr lästig wenn der Text relativ lang ist und man viel hineinkopieren muss weil halt viel "gequotet" wird.


----------



## Nightslaver (27. November 2014)

_Es fehlt eine wichtige Funktion (bitte erläutern)

Kein "Gefällt mir Button" mehr, geht garnicht.
Außerdem hätte ich gerne wieder auf der rechen Seite in den Antworten eine Auswahl an gebräuchlichen Smilies.
Ansonsten finde ich das Design ganz ok, wobei auch mir das Blau im vergleich zur Schrift schon bald was zu grell erscheint und das ganze lesen so etwas anstrengend vorkommt.
_


----------



## BoMbY (27. November 2014)

Nope, die Schrift immer noch gleich schlecht aus, wenn die Kantenglättung nicht genutzt werden kann.


----------



## -Atlanter- (27. November 2014)

Nicht optimal, aber besser als gestern. Das schwerwiegenste Problem ist aus der Welt geschafft.



> Ein paar weitere Änderungen, was das Foren-Design betrifft:
> - Die Schrift läuft jetzt breiter, die Räume zwischen den Zeichen sind größer.
> - Die Schrift ist jetzt schwarz und nicht dunkelgrau.
> - Die Hintergrundfarbe des Forums ist nun grau und nicht weiß.


Die Schrift war gestern also wirklich grau. Wie kommt man darauf eine Schrift zu nehmen die nicht schwarz oder weis ist?


----------



## Threshold (27. November 2014)

Ich finde Verdana immer noch besser.


----------



## Stryke7 (27. November 2014)

-Atlanter- schrieb:


> Die Schrift war gestern also wirklich grau. Wie kommt man darauf eine Schrift zu nehmen die nicht schwarz oder weis ist?



Da kannst du gleich fragen:  Wieso überhaupt die ganze Aktion?   Was hat es gebracht, außer viel Wirbel im User-Bereich und eine Menge Arbeit bei der IT-Abteilung?   Ja, es sieht etwas übersichtlicher aus,  aber vorher hat sich auch niemand beschwert ...   Jetzt schon.


----------



## Threshold (27. November 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Da kannst du gleich fragen:  Wieso überhaupt die ganze Aktion?   Was hat es gebracht, außer viel Wirbel im User-Bereich und eine Menge Arbeit bei der IT-Abteilung?   Ja, es sieht etwas übersichtlicher aus,  aber vorher hat sich auch niemand beschwert ...   Jetzt schon.



Ist eben wie windows 8.
Niemand hat danach geschrieen habe Microsoft hats allen aufgedrückt.
Hier scheint gerade das gleiche abzulaufen.
Mit Gewalt versucht man ein neues Design durchzudrücken --  was am Ende nur für die Werbeindustrie von Vorteil ist  -- und hat niemanden zuvor gefragt ob das überhaupt gebraucht wird.


----------



## Stryke7 (27. November 2014)

Hab ich da was verpasst?  Ist die Werbung noch übler geworden als vorher? 

Ich betrete die Seiten von PCGH sowieso nicht mehr ohne Werbeblocker.  Als sie PopUps  eingeführt haben, die alles andere verdeckt haben, hatte ich ein für allemal genug davon.


----------



## Shizophrenic (27. November 2014)

von der helligkeit wirklich unangenehm zu lesen -.-

ansonsten finde ich die struktur klasse


----------



## Pokerclock (27. November 2014)

Tobias Hartlehnert schrieb:


> Es ist exakt die gleiche Schrift und Größe. Dass es so viel besser aussieht liegt an den mittlw. deutlich höheren DPIs von Handys und Tablets. Je mehr DPIs umso besser kann ein Font gerendert/geglättet werden. Mit 72dpi an einem Desktop-Monitor kommt man da leider nicht mehr sehr weit, wobei der Chrome seit ein paar Versionen mit der Umstellung auf Direct Write da auch einiges aufgeholt hat.



Ist nur die Frage, was die große Mehrheit mit den Desktop-Monitoren machen soll, die dann auch noch Firefox (ist das mittlerweile eine Randgruppe?) nutzen. Denn soweit ich das jetzt hier mitbekommen habe, scheint die Qualität der Anzeige auch massiv an dem verwendeten Browser zu liegen.



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Finde ich übrigens gar nicht. Im Firefox sieht Verdana deutlich weniger knackig aus.



Ich schätze mal, dass deswegen Lato auch den Vorzug bekommen hat. 

Sollte das Thema Dark-Theme mal auf deinem Tisch landen, hast du in mir einen Befürworter.


----------



## Gamer090 (28. November 2014)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Ist nur die Frage, was die große Mehrheit mit den Desktop-Monitoren machen soll, die dann auch noch Firefox (ist das mittlerweile eine Randgruppe?) nutzen. Denn soweit ich das jetzt hier mitbekommen habe, scheint die Qualität der Anzeige auch massiv an dem verwendeten Browser zu liegen.



Bei mir macht hat nur der IE Probleme die Seite anzuzeigen, aber den habe ich auch schon ewig nicht aktualisiert. Daran kann es schon liegen,  zum testen habe ich die Main genommen und bei FF und Comodo Dragon habe ich keine Unterschied gesehen.

Oder merkt man das nur auf hohen Auflösungen? (Aktuell 1024*768 bei mir)


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. November 2014)

Tobias Hartlehnert schrieb:


> Es ist exakt die gleiche Schrift und Größe. Dass es so viel besser aussieht liegt an den mittlw. deutlich höheren DPIs von Handys und Tablets. Je mehr DPIs umso besser kann ein Font gerendert/geglättet werden. Mit 72dpi an einem Desktop-Monitor kommt man da leider nicht mehr sehr weit, wobei der Chrome seit ein paar Versionen mit der Umstellung auf Direct Write da auch einiges aufgeholt hat.



Mit anderen Worten wollt ihr zur Entwicklung der 4k/8k Monitore beitragen und allen Usern so ein Bildschirm aufzwängen damit man beim Lesen in eurem Forum keine Augenschmerzen bekommt? 

Ne mal ehrlich, die Mehrheit an Usern sollte wie ich am PC 1080p bei ~24" haben. Und da sieht es wirklich unschön aus und beim Lesen entstehen Augenschmerzen, weil die Schrift nicht sauber ist und man dadurch automatisch die Augen mehr anstrengt. Der Font (und die mouse-over menüs)  sind mehr als bescheiden, der Rest sieht dagegen stimmig und frisch aus


----------



## Dipsy2.0 (28. November 2014)

Es tut mir leid das zu sagen, da sich viele sehr viel mühe gegeben haben mit der neuen Seite, ( Denke ich werde alt ) die alte Page war gefühlt besser, ansprechender.

Allerdings wird man sich wie alles neue dran gewöhnen müssen ( ein umschalt Button Neu/Alt ist nicht zufällig möglich ? ) .


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (28. November 2014)

Wenn ich nicht schon Hirngespinste habe, sehe ich in der Direkt-Antworten-Box rechts Smileys.


----------



## Zybba (28. November 2014)

Ich seh da nix!



Spoiler






Gute Arbeit!


----------



## Nightslaver (28. November 2014)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Wenn ich nicht schon Hirngespinste habe, sehe ich in der Direkt-Antworten-Box rechts Smileys.



Also ich sehe da keine Smilieys.
Du musst also Hirngespinste haben Thilo. 



Spoiler



Eigentlich sind ja da doch welche, aber ich weil ich so böse bin will ich Thilo davon überzeugen das er sich die nur einbildet.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (28. November 2014)

Big D schrieb:


> steh ich richtig mit der Annahme, das es bei dieser Umfrage erstmal um das Forum geht und nicht um die Mainpage?



Ja, deshalb auch PCGHX-Redesign.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (28. November 2014)

Okay, hier also die aktualisierte Zusammenfassung der Änderungen (Stand: 28.11.)

*Was wurde bereits erledigt?*

- Linkfarbe für Links in Postings
- Wir haben einen grauen Außenrand (anstatt weiß)
- Wir haben die Schrift auf 100 Prozent schwarz (und kein "bissle Grau")
- Wir haben die Laufweite der Lato-Schrift um 0.3 Pixel erhöht ("fast" überall)
- Smileys wieder in der Direkt-Antwortenbox (plus PNs)
- Fettung für ungelesene Threads ist jetzt statt 700 (bold) auf 900

*Was ist noch offen?*
- Like-Funktion
- Fav-Icon austauschen
- Wirklich ÜBERALL die Laufweite erhöhen (Text-Editor)
- Was machen wir nun mit der Navi?

Was habe ich vergessen?


----------



## Zybba (28. November 2014)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> [...]Was habe ich vergessen?


Ein User hatte doch gewünscht, dass das Zahnrad-Icon für das "Benutzerkontrollzentrum" etwas nach links verschoben wird.
Zu den anderen Symbolen.

Ich bin aber nicht sicher, ob das verworfen wurde oder so umgesetzt werden sollte.


----------



## ACDSee (28. November 2014)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Was habe ich vergessen?



- Das Fußball-Tippspiel zeigt seit dem Redesing nicht mehr alle Mannschaften an. Da ist irgendwie noch der Wurm drin.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anregung:
- Wäre es möglich, die obere Menüleiste im Forum festzustellen? Auf der Webseite bleibt die beim runterscrollen ja auch sichtbar stehen.


----------



## Zybba (28. November 2014)

ACDSee schrieb:


> [...]
> Anregung:
> - Wäre es möglich, die obere Menüleiste im Forum festzustellen? Auf der Webseite bleibt die beim runterscrollen ja auch sichtbar stehen.


Die Idee finde ich sehr gut!


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (28. November 2014)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Wenn ich nicht schon Hirngespinste habe, sehe ich in der Direkt-Antworten-Box rechts Smileys.



Ich auch. Und gefühlt sogar mehr als vorher 
Aber wo gerade daran gearbeitet wird:
Wäre es möglich, sie links daneben zu packen, so dass das der seitliche Versatz zwischen den Textbereichen oben im Forum und dem Editfeld unten geringer ausfällt?


----------



## Threshold (28. November 2014)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Was habe ich vergessen?



Ja. Dass der Text beim rein kopieren von Inhalten nicht automatisch zum Ende des Textes springt.
Das ist extrem nervig weil man dann bei großen Textpassagen -- ich sage nur Multi Quote Texte -- erst wieder hochscrollen muss und schauen muss ob es auch richtig hinein kopiert wurde.


----------



## Schinken (28. November 2014)

Dass ich mich in einem neuen Design nicht zurecht finde ist ja erstmal normal. Immerhin ist es ja neu und ich bin ein anderes gewohnt. Ob ich das neue dann intuitiv erfassen kann macht dieses dann  zu einem gutem oder schlechtem. Aber das hier ist kein neues Design, nur ne neue Schriftart und die Blauen Balken verschoben. Ich hätt gern andere Farben, nicht dieses quasi-Weiß mit leichten blauen Akzenten. Kurz: die Kritikpunkte (Übersichtlichkeit, Farblosigkeit, schlicht ein kaltes Design) wurden um kein Mü verändert. Tut mir leid, aber das Re-Design zu nennen ist ne Luftnummer. Auch wenn dafür ein Team Grafiker und Programmierer Tage gebraucht haben mögen, ist der Unterschied doch marginal.
Gerade für PCGH ist das Forumdesign eigentlich untragbar. Denkt euch doch mal Testkriterien für Foren aus, wie ihr sie für alles andere ausgearbeitet habt, und wendet sie auf euer eigenes an, dann seht ihr was ich meine.


----------



## Stryke7 (28. November 2014)

Seit dem Umstieg bekomme ich jedes mal so einen nervigen PopUp,  wenn ich einen Tab schließen will, in dem ich etwas geschrieben habe ohne es abzusenden.

Braucht das wirklich jemand?   Mich störts eher ...    "Versehentliches Schließen" eines Tabs ist mir auch noch nie passiert.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (28. November 2014)

generell gefällt mir das ganze schon recht gut.

meine Kritikpunkte
Optisch wirkt die HP und das Forum für mich etwas zu grell. Es fehlt ein wenig Kontrast.
Die Homepage zudem wirkt trotz Kategorisierung irgendwie unaufgeräumt. Ich komme mir beim lesen der Page vor, als würde ich eine Bildzeitung aufschlagen. Irgendwie werde ich mit Informationen zugebombt ohne Ende. Ich fänd es besser wenn man das ganze hier lieber etwas reduziert und dafür übersichtlicher gestaltet.

und ganz wichtig....
wo ist die Like Funktion im Forum ? 

mit ein wenig Feinschliff übertrumpft ihr die alte HP mit Sicherheit!


----------



## Tobias Hartlehnert (28. November 2014)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Ist nur die Frage, was die große Mehrheit mit den Desktop-Monitoren machen soll, die dann auch noch Firefox (ist das mittlerweile eine Randgruppe?) nutzen. Denn soweit ich das jetzt hier mitbekommen habe, scheint die Qualität der Anzeige auch massiv an dem verwendeten Browser zu liegen.


Ich hüte mich besser, FF als Randgruppe zu bezeichnen, denn Thilo verwendet ihn immer noch 

Im Ernst, im FF war das Font-Rendering schon lange deutlich besser als im Chrome. Erst seit der DirectWrite-Umstellung ist sie im Chrome genauso gut wie im FF.

Es gibt hpts. unter Windows XP Probleme, wobei noch nicht definierbar ist woran es liegt - wir hatten wie gesagt am Arbeitsplatz früher auch noch Windows XP Rechner, die über die IT natürlich gleich konfiguriert sind. Und trotzdem wurden an einem Rechner die Fonts sauber gerendert, an einem anderen wieder nicht


----------



## Pokerclock (28. November 2014)

Tobias Hartlehnert schrieb:


> Es gibt hpts. unter Windows XP Probleme, wobei noch nicht definierbar ist woran es liegt - wir hatten wie gesagt am Arbeitsplatz früher auch noch Windows XP Rechner, die über die IT natürlich gleich konfiguriert sind. Und trotzdem wurden an einem Rechner die Fonts sauber gerendert, an einem anderen wieder nicht



Von XP bin ich schon lange weg und die letzte Aktion meines Studentenlebens war mich mit Windows-8.1-Lizenzen einzudecken. Vielleicht dann doch eine Sache des Monitors? Auf meinem Nexus 5 mit Chrome-Browser kann ich über die Schrift hier auch nicht meckern. Sieht wie gewünscht aus. Aber auf dem Dell 2410U (24", 1920x1200) ist es derzeit zwar nicht mehr so schlimm wie am Anfang, die Schrift wirkt aber immer noch gräulich und nicht dem weißen Hintergrund gewachsen. Etwas besser ist es auf dem BenQFP93GX (19", 1280 x 1024), der hier neben dran steht. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass der stärkere Kristall-Effekt auf dem Dell die Sachlage nochmals verstärkt. Fehlende Kalibrierung darf ausgeschlossen werden. 

Die Lösung brächte eventuell ein Design, dass vorwiegend auf einen dunklen Hintergrund setzt. Blöd nur, dass das Forum erst einmal so umgestaltet werden müsste, damit man den Vergleich hat.


----------



## Zybba (28. November 2014)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> [...]Die Lösung brächte eventuell ein Design, dass vorwiegend auf einen  dunklen Hintergrund setzt. Blöd nur, dass das Forum erst einmal so  umgestaltet werden müsste, damit man den Vergleich hat.



Irgendwer hatte doch vorgeschlagen, ein alternatives Design einzuführen.
Das gibt es in anderen Foren ja teilweise auch, da kann man halt die andere Farbgebung auswählen.

Ich hab keine Ahnung, wie viel Arbeit das bedeuten würde. Allerdings klingt für mich als Laien das Ändern der Farbe einfach.
Nur die Auswahlmöglichkeit ist evtl. nicht so leicht einzufügen.


----------



## Pokerclock (28. November 2014)

So sieht das Ganze übrigens mit Linux Mint + Firefox 33.0 aus.

Die Schrift wirkt dicker, aber auch verwaschener. Eine Kombination aus dem Besten von beidem wäre toll.


----------



## Stryke7 (28. November 2014)

Ich kann nur nochmal wiederholen, dass es super nervig ist, wenn ich in einem Pop-Up Fenster bestätigen muss dass ich wirklich den Tab schließen will ...    Kann das BITTE jemand wieder ausbauen?


----------



## Gamer090 (28. November 2014)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> So sieht das Ganze übrigens mit Linux Mint + Firefox 33.0 aus.
> 
> Die Schrift wirkt dicker, aber auch verwaschener. Eine Kombination aus dem Besten von beidem wäre toll.



Das vom Mint gefällt mir irgendwie besser  Kommt vom selben Bildschirm aber der Unterschied ist da, sieht schwarzer aus und lässt sich besser lesen.


----------



## Tobias Hartlehnert (28. November 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ich kann nur nochmal wiederholen, dass es super nervig ist, wenn ich in einem Pop-Up Fenster bestätigen muss dass ich wirklich den Tab schließen will ...    Kann das BITTE jemand wieder ausbauen?


Das kommt ja nur wenn man noch ein Antworten-Fenster mit Text offen hat, einen Beitrag also noch nicht abgeschickt hat. Ich frage mich warum das überhaupt so oft bei Dir vorkommt? Wenn ich einen Beitrag schreibe will ich ihn doch auch abschicken. Warum sollte ich vor dem Abschicken das Tab schließen wollen?


----------



## Zybba (28. November 2014)

Also mich hat die Funktion auch schon mehrfach leicht genervt.
Einfach weil ich ein unentschlossener Schreiber bin und mir manche Kommentare dann doch kneife. ^^

Allerdings klicke ich das Fenster gerne 500 mal weg, wenn ich auch nur ein mal davon profitieren kann. 
Es ist nämlich schon sehr doof, wenn man einen langen Text geschrieben hat und der auf einmal weg ist.
Die Rekonstruktion kostet meist mehr Nerven als das erste Schreiben.


----------



## Stryke7 (28. November 2014)

Tobias Hartlehnert schrieb:


> Das kommt ja nur wenn man noch ein Antworten-Fenster mit Text offen hat, einen Beitrag also noch nicht abgeschickt hat. Ich frage mich warum das überhaupt so oft bei Dir vorkommt? Wenn ich einen Beitrag schreibe will ich ihn doch auch abschicken. Warum sollte ich vor dem Abschicken das Tab schließen wollen?



1:  Wenn ich mir überlege,  dass ich mir die Antwort doch verkneife.  Das passiert schon mehrfach am Tag,  meistens bei unseren Lieblingsthemen wie Intel vs AMD,  oder bei sonstigen Sachen die einfach zu nichts führen.

2: Noch nerviger ist es, dass wenn man einmal den Editor aktiviert hat, die Meldung selbst dann kommt, wenn man nichts geschrieben hat oder es wieder komplett gelöscht hat.  

Kann man das nicht als optional in die Einstellungen packen?   
Prinzipiell ist die Idee schließlich nicht schlecht,  aber es gibt mit Sicherheit noch ein paar weitere Leute,  die das nicht brauchen und die es eher stört.


Edit:
Aber mal eine ganz andere Frage:  Kann man eigentlich das Editor-Fenster vergrößern?

Es ist dezent umständlich,  einen mehrseitigen Text in einem Fenster zu schreiben, das nur 5 Zeilen oder so anzeigt ...  und ich sehe auch keinen Grund dafür, dass es so klein sein muss.


----------



## Olstyle (28. November 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Aber mal eine ganz andere Frage:  Kann man eigentlich das Editor-Fenster vergrößern?
> 
> Es ist dezent umständlich,  einen mehrseitigen Text in einem Fenster zu schreiben, das nur 5 Zeilen oder so anzeigt ...  und ich sehe auch keinen Grund dafür, dass es so klein sein muss.


"Zieh" mal unten rechts am Eingabefeld .


----------



## Tobias Hartlehnert (28. November 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> 1:  Wenn ich mir überlege,  dass ich mir die Antwort doch verkneife.  Das passiert schon mehrfach am Tag,  meistens bei unseren Lieblingsthemen wie Intel vs AMD,  oder bei sonstigen Sachen die einfach zu nichts führen.


Ok, dass es so viele "Antwortverkneifer" gibt, hätte ich nicht gedacht 

Ich schau mal ob sich das zu einer Option machen lässt.



> Aber mal eine ganz andere Frage:  Kann man eigentlich das Editor-Fenster vergrößern?


Ja - einfach rechts unten an dem gestrichelten Symbol mit der Maus ziehen. Die Größe wird sogar in einem Cookie gespeichert.


----------



## Stryke7 (28. November 2014)

Naja,  zu viel Spam will ich ja nicht produzieren.


Das mit der Fenstergröße ist jetzt aber ein bisschen peinlich  
Jetzt mal unter uns,  ist die Funktion neu oder habe ich die fast drei Jahre lang übersehen?


----------



## Olstyle (28. November 2014)

Vorher gab es in der Ecke Pfeile zum größer/kleiner klicken.


----------



## Stryke7 (28. November 2014)

Gut,  dann gehe ich mal die Ecke suchen, in die ich mich stelle um mich zu schämen ...


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (28. November 2014)

Tobias Hartlehnert schrieb:


> Ok, dass es so viele "Antwortverkneifer" gibt, hätte ich nicht gedacht
> 
> Ich schau mal ob sich das zu einer Option machen lässt.



Oh doch, die sind zahlreich. Hier gibt es so viele Dinge, die man richtig stellen möchte und bei denen man auf halbem Wege realisiert, dass das eh niemand beachten wird. Tab-schließen verhindert Spam!

Aber als Hinweis: Ich erhalte die Meldung erst gar nicht. Kann an Opera liegen, aber ggf. sollte man da im Rahmen der Optionalisierung nachgucken, ob der Fehler nicht weiter verbreitet ist. Ein Feature, von dem man nicht weiß, dass es existiert, wird kaum ein Leser vermissen/melden.


----------



## Stryke7 (28. November 2014)

Bei mir war sie eben auch nicht mehr da ...  sitzt da schon jemand dran oder sie die so buggy?  

Noch ein Detail:  Wieso ist das Icon im Tab jetzt eigentlich gelb-blau?   Ehrlich gesagt finde ich das schwarz umrandete X  des Forums schöner,  und im Header wird dieses ja auch verwendet ...


----------



## Ion (28. November 2014)

Habt ihr irgendwas gemacht?
Die Schrift lässt sich plötzlich überall besser erkennen


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (28. November 2014)

Ich habs versucht.. aber als hauptsächlich Handy-Nutzer finde ich das neue Design immernoch grausig.

-keine Möglichkeit am Handy die Signaturen der anderen User zu sehen
-der Button fürs eigene Profil (Meine Themen, Abos etc.) ist mal da, mal nicht
-mehr als 2-3 Posts auf einmal sind nicht sichtbar, dazu monströse Werbung (4.7" und 1080p)

Links PCGH, rechts Computerbase.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (28. November 2014)

Okay, hier also die aktualisierte Zusammenfassung der Änderungen (Stand: 28.11.)

Was wurde bereits erledigt?

- Linkfarbe für Links in Postings
- Wir haben einen grauen Außenrand (anstatt weiß)
- Wir haben die Schrift auf 100 Prozent schwarz (und kein "bissle Grau")
- Wir haben die Laufweite der Lato-Schrift um 0.3 Pixel erhöht ("fast" überall)
- Smileys wieder in der Direkt-Antwortenbox (plus PNs)
- Fettung für ungelesene Threads ist jetzt statt 700 (bold) auf 900
- Fav-Icon ausgetauscht
- Zahnrad ist jetzt neben der Glocke

Was ist noch offen?
- Like-Funktion
- Wirklich ÜBERALL die Laufweite erhöhen (Text-Editor)
- Was machen wir nun mit der Navi?


----------



## -Atlanter- (28. November 2014)

Nicht wirklich wichtig, aber: Mir kommt die Schrift in der Kopfzeile pixelig und ein S scheint abgeschnitten zu sein.

Genutzt Firefox, Windows 7, 1080p

1. Grafik vergrößert
2. Grafik original


----------



## Threshold (28. November 2014)

Bei mir sehen die Smileys komisch aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wieso funktioniert das Hochladen der Bilder nicht mehr so wie vorher?


----------



## Stryke7 (28. November 2014)

Hier für euch beide mal ein Vergleich,  aus meinem Feuerfuchs: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Skaliert wirklich komplett anders ...


----------



## Threshold (28. November 2014)

Genauso beschissen.


----------



## Roundy (28. November 2014)

was mir grad auffällt, ka obs schon genannt wurde, aber wo sind denn die "gefällt mir" buttons hin?
rausgepatcht?
Fände ich schaden, da es eine gute möglichkeit war seine meinung zu zeigen, oder z.b. ein review oder nen test ordentlich zu würdigen.
Gruß


----------



## Stryke7 (28. November 2014)

@Treshi:  Ich finde, mittlerweile gehts.  Ist nun nicht wirklich schön, aber zumindest haben die Buchstaben wieder eine relativ konstante Strichdicke. 



Roundy schrieb:


> was mir grad auffällt, ka obs schon genannt wurde, aber wo sind denn die "gefällt mir" buttons hin?
> rausgepatcht?
> Fände ich schaden, da es eine gute möglichkeit war seine meinung zu zeigen, oder z.b. ein review oder nen test ordentlich zu würdigen.
> Gruß



Alter ...  

In den vorherigen 233 Beiträgen waren mit Sicherheit 100 Stück dabei, die sich darum gedreht haben


----------



## Roundy (28. November 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> @Treshi:  Ich finde, mittlerweile gehts.  Ist nun nicht wirklich schön, aber zumindest haben die Buchstaben wieder eine relativ konstante Strichdicke.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sry aber ich hab keine einzige seite davon gelesen 
tschuldigung  
Gruß


----------



## Stryke7 (28. November 2014)

Schon gut    Es war nur etwas komödiantisch,  nach 5 Tagen (?)  Diskussionen um den Button plötzlich ein "Hey, hat schon jemand mitbekommen? Der Button ist weg! "   zu lesen


----------



## Amd-spieler (28. November 2014)

Ich Persönlich mag das alte design mehr,weil es übersichtlicher war.


----------



## Roundy (28. November 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Schon gut    Es war nur etwas komödiantisch,  nach 5 Tagen (?)  Diskussionen um den Button plötzlich ein "Hey, hat schon jemand mitbekommen? Der Button ist weg! "   zu lesen



wenigstens hattet ihr was zu lachen 
Gruß


----------



## kero81 (29. November 2014)

Mehr zu lachen gabs mit dem neuen Design.


----------



## Octabus (29. November 2014)

Wurde schon über die Like-Funktion gesprochen? Ich fand diese Funktion immer ganz hilfreich, um konstruktive Beiträge auszeichnen zu können. Schade, dass diese nun weg ist. Die Schriftart ist mir etwas zu klein und ich finde die gesamte Oberfläche im Vergleich zur alten unübersichtlicher.

Bitte auch wieder die alte Schriftart verwenden oder zumindest eine besser lesbare, diese hier macht den Forum-Aufenthalt nicht ganz so entspannt.


----------



## Olstyle (29. November 2014)

Octabus schrieb:


> Wurde schon über die Like-Funktion gesprochen?


JA, es wurde! Mehr sag ich zu dem Thema ab jetzt nicht mehr.


----------



## Octabus (29. November 2014)

Wird, soviel ich jetzt gelesen habe, wieder kommen.

Ansonsten denke ich, der wichtigste Schritt wäre einfach mal, angenehm lesbare Posts möglich zu machen.



ACDSee schrieb:


> Die Seite läd den Nutzer nicht zum verweilen ein, sondern zum möglichst schnellen verlassen.



So in etwa derzeit.


Mit der richtigen Schriftart und der richtigen Lesbarkeit kann ich mich an das neue Design sicher gewöhnen. Im Moment ist das Lesen der Beiträge und Meldungen aber zu anstrengend, da die Schrift zu klein und zu schmal, schlicht zu unpassend ist.


----------



## Threshold (29. November 2014)

Geizhals Links werden in den Posts immer noch nicht umgewandelt.


----------



## Jbfem (30. November 2014)

Was ich wirklich schlimm finde , ist eure nervige Werbung!!! Ich kenne keine HP die so Aufdringlich auf werbung getrimmt ist wie euere. Es ist sowas von schade doch ich informiere mich , immer mehr  wo anders als eure Videos mit 30 sekunden Werbung zu verbringen. Klar müsst ihr Geld machen aber bitte nicht wie "jamba TV"!!!


----------



## Stryke7 (30. November 2014)

Jbfem schrieb:


> Was ich wirklich schlimm finde , ist eure nervige Werbung!!! Ich kenne keine HP die so Aufdringlich auf werbung getrimmt ist wie euere. Es ist sowas von schade doch ich informiere mich , immer mehr  wo anders als eure Videos mit 30 sekunden Werbung zu verbringen. Klar müsst ihr Geld machen aber bitte nicht wie "jamba TV"!!!



Deshalb habe ich hier mittlerweile Adblocker an.  Ich würde mir zur Unterstützung des Server-budgets zwar Seitenbanner etc antun,  aber leider ist die Werbung hier so extrem dass man die Website einfach nicht mehr nutzen kann.


----------



## Jooschka (1. Dezember 2014)

- Oft genutzte "Direktlinks" sind jetzt umständlich in Dropdownmenues untergebracht worden. Wer auf einem Touch-Gerät kein Bock auf die Mobilansicht hat, hat oft Bedienungsprobleme. Ahnlich auf Netbooks oder alten Rechnern. 
- Dreiviertel der blauen Leiste oben ist ... leer... 
- wo isn der "Beiträge-Daumen-Hoch-Button" hin??


----------



## Stryke7 (1. Dezember 2014)

Die Dropdown-Menüs sind für Touch wirklich eine Katastrophe,  im Internet Explorer quasi nicht zu gebrauchen. 

Da die Nutzung des Internetz sich seit Jahren stark in Richtung Mobilgeräte verschiebt, ist das ein absoluter Faux-Pas.

Interessiert aber keinen ...


----------



## Tobias Hartlehnert (2. Dezember 2014)

-Atlanter- schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich wichtig, aber: Mir kommt die Schrift in der Kopfzeile pixelig und ein S scheint abgeschnitten zu sein.
> 
> Genutzt Firefox, Windows 7, 1080p


Da wurde der Webfont anscheinend nicht korrekt geladen, unter Windows 7 sollte das besser aussehen. Lösche bitte mal Deinen Browser-Cache.



Threshold schrieb:


> Bei mir sehen die Smileys komisch aus.


Was genau meinst Du mit komisch?



> Und wieso funktioniert das Hochladen der Bilder nicht mehr so wie vorher?


Was genau funktionierte vorher anders? Den Multiupload hatten wir ja bereits wieder aktiviert.



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Die Dropdown-Menüs sind für Touch wirklich eine Katastrophe,  im Internet Explorer quasi nicht zu gebrauchen.


Das stimmt leider. Von einem gekauften Skin erwartet man das jetzt nicht unbedingt. Da müssen wir noch nachbessern.


----------



## ZAM (2. Dezember 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Geizhals Links werden in den Posts immer noch nicht umgewandelt.



Das war so gewünscht, aber schon vor Monaten bzw. einige Zeit, nachdem die Funktion eingeführt wurde gab es "Kritik" daran, also haben wir es wieder raus genommen. Ist aber schon länger der Fall.


----------



## Ion (2. Dezember 2014)

Tobias Hartlehnert schrieb:


> Was genau meinst Du mit komisch?



Was diese Smileys angeht:
Bei mir wirken sie auch etwas verschoben.

Diese hier:   Wirken im Auswahlbildschirm unten abgeschnitten, allerdings nicht auf jeder Seite

Diese hier:  Werden viel kleiner dargestellt als die anderen.


Der Rest passt
Ich finde es auch gut das jetzt direkt mehrere zur Auswahl stehen als es vorher der Fall war


----------



## LTB (2. Dezember 2014)

Ich sehe keine Smileys in/neben der Direktantwort Funktion


----------



## ΔΣΛ (2. Dezember 2014)

Lösche mal den Cache deines Browsers, und starte ihn neu.


----------



## Tobias Hartlehnert (2. Dezember 2014)

LTB schrieb:


> Ich sehe keine Smileys in/neben der Direktantwort Funktion


Du hast bei den Einstellungen im Benutzerkontrollzentrum bei "Beitrags-/Nachrichten-Editor" den "Einfachen Editor" gewählt. Für Smiley- und andere Buttons musst Du entweder den Standard- oder den Erweiterten Editor verwenden.



Ion schrieb:


> Diese hier:   Wirken im Auswahlbildschirm unten abgeschnitten, allerdings nicht auf jeder Seite
> Diese hier:  Werden viel kleiner dargestellt als die anderen.


Ah, das könnte es sein was Threshold meint. Jetzt sehe ich es auch.

Das Problem ist dass diese Smileys nicht alle die gleiche Größe haben, v.a. haben wir einige sehr hohe/breite Smileys dabei, wie der LOL und der Motz-Smiley. In der Smileybox neben dem Editor werden derzeit alle Smileys in eine Standardgröße "gepresst", damit sie gleichmäßig neben- und untereinander stehen.

Wenn man diese Beschränkung aufheben würde, würde es so aussehen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wäre Euch das lieber?

[Edit: vergesst das mit der Freifläche, die Höhe wird für die späteren Animationsphasen benötigt]


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. Dezember 2014)

Also ich finde skaliert und aufgeräumt besser als ein durcheinander


----------



## Threshold (2. Dezember 2014)

Tobias Hartlehnert schrieb:


> Was genau meinst Du mit komisch?



Hatte ich hier schon mal gepostet.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?t=364676&page=24&p=6995252&viewfull=1#post6995252
Einige Smileys sind abgeschnitten, andere verkleinert.
Das gleiche Problem gab es schon mal beim alten Design aber das war dann irgendwann behoben.



ZAM schrieb:


> Das war so gewünscht, aber schon vor Monaten bzw. einige Zeit, nachdem die Funktion eingeführt wurde gab es "Kritik" daran, also haben wir es wieder raus genommen. Ist aber schon länger der Fall.



Wer hat sich das denn gewünscht? 
Ich fand das ganz gut wenn die Links umgewandelt werden.
Dann kann man direkt lesen was verlinkt ist und muss es nicht erst anklicken.
Gerade in der Komplett Rechner Kaufberatung ist das sehr von Vorteil da dort massig Links zu Hardwareprodukten gepostet werden.

Eventuell mal eine Umfrage starten wem was lieber ist?



Ion schrieb:


> Was diese Smileys angeht:
> Bei mir wirken sie auch etwas verschoben.
> 
> Diese hier:   Wirken im Auswahlbildschirm unten abgeschnitten, allerdings nicht auf jeder Seite
> ...



Genau das meine ich.



Tobias Hartlehnert schrieb:


> Ah, das könnte es sein was Threshold meint. Jetzt sehe ich es auch.
> 
> Das Problem ist dass diese Smileys nicht alle die gleiche Größe haben, v.a. haben wir einige sehr hohe/breite Smileys dabei, wie der LOL und der Motz-Smiley. In der Smileybox neben dem Editor werden derzeit alle Smileys in eine Standardgröße "gepresst", damit sie gleichmäßig neben- und untereinander stehen.
> 
> ...



Also für mich sieht beides beschissen aus. 
Und wenn ihr pro Smiley mehr Platz zulasst?
"gepresst" bedeutet für mich ja dass man sie in eine bestimmte Größe zusammendrückt. Was ist denn wenn man diese "Größe" etwas vergrößert?
Wahrscheinlich passen dann nicht mehr alle Smileys hin aber so schlimm fände ich das nun nicht.


----------



## Bandicoot (2. Dezember 2014)

Was überhaupt nicht passt sind die kreisrunden Avatar Bilder der Autoren neben dem Artikel,Beitrag oder Kommentar auf der Main. Sieht komisch zum komplett kantigen Design der Website. Ich wäre wieder für Eckige Avatarbilder.
Der Werbe Button der mitten im Artikel oder Video klebt und gedrückt werden muss nervt  Ansonsten irre ich wieder halbwegs wie früher über die Homepage.


----------



## Tobias Hartlehnert (3. Dezember 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja. Dass der Text beim rein kopieren von Inhalten nicht automatisch zum Ende des Textes springt.
> Das ist extrem nervig weil man dann bei großen Textpassagen -- ich sage nur Multi Quote Texte -- erst wieder hochscrollen muss und schauen muss ob es auch richtig hinein kopiert wurde.


Der Fehler ist jetzt auch behoben. Evtl. musst Du Deinen Browser-Cache löschen.

Das Problem betraf übrigens nur Chrome und hat auch unser eigenes CMS eine Weile geplagt. Das vB4-Forum verwendet noch eine 3er-Version des CKEditors (aktuell ist 4.4.6), für diesen gab es dann einen Patch der das Problem behoben hat. Den habe ich jetzt auch hier eingespielt.



Threshold schrieb:


> Hatte ich hier schon mal gepostet.
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?t=364676&page=24&p=6995252&viewfull=1#post6995252


Genau diesen Beitrag hatte ich ja zitiert 



> Und wenn ihr pro Smiley mehr Platz zulasst?
> "gepresst" bedeutet für mich ja dass man sie in eine bestimmte Größe zusammendrückt. Was ist denn wenn man diese "Größe" etwas vergrößert?


Im alten Skin hatten die Smileys tatsächlich mehr Platz, wir hatten das allerdings nicht bewusst verkleinert, das war im neuen Responsive-Skin den wir als Basis genutzt haben bereits so eingestellt.

Im alten Skin war der Platz auf 23x23 Pixel beschränkt. Im neuen war er bisher auf 20x20, jetzt ist er bei 26x26. Ich denke das ist ein guter Kompromiss zwischen Skalierung und einheitlicher Anordnung.


----------



## Ion (3. Dezember 2014)

Tobias Hartlehnert schrieb:


> Im alten Skin war der Platz auf 23x23 Pixel beschränkt. Im neuen war er bisher auf 20x20, jetzt ist er bei 26x26. Ich denke das ist ein guter Kompromiss zwischen Skalierung und einheitlicher Anordnung.



Jep, die Smileys passen jetzt wieder rein, alles wird richtig dargestellt. Super, weiter so


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (3. Dezember 2014)

Und wo wir schon dabei sind: Macht bitte bei der Umfrage zur den Schriften mit. Fürs Forum. Jetzt oder nie 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?t=365922


----------



## amer_der_erste (3. Dezember 2014)

Glaubt ihr, besteht die Chance, das alte Design zu bekommen?


----------



## L-Patrick (3. Dezember 2014)

Neben all der Kritik, muss ich aber auch mal Lob aussprechen:
Was mir gefällt, ist, dass der Header (die blaue Leiste oben) dauerhaft im Vordergrund ist und auch dort leibt. So muss man nicht eine Seite komplett wieder hoch scrollen, um ins Benutzerkontrollzentrum zu kommen


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (3. Dezember 2014)

Tobias Hartlehnert schrieb:


> Im alten Skin war der Platz auf 23x23 Pixel beschränkt. Im neuen war er bisher auf 20x20, jetzt ist er bei 26x26. Ich denke das ist ein guter Kompromiss zwischen Skalierung und einheitlicher Anordnung.



Im alten Design wurden dann auch regelmäßig die Zeilen gesprengt und der Abstand vergrößerte sich. Das stört mich ehrlich gesagt wesentlich mehr, als eine kleinere Darstellung.


----------



## Tobias Hartlehnert (4. Dezember 2014)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Im alten Design wurden dann auch regelmäßig die Zeilen gesprengt und der Abstand vergrößerte sich. Das stört mich ehrlich gesagt wesentlich mehr, als eine kleinere Darstellung.


Du meinst jetzt aber die Zeilen in den Postings, oder? Hier gings aber um die Smiley-Box rechts vom Editor-Fenster.

Die "gesprengten" Zeilen haben wir nach wie vor bei den großen Smileys wie LOL. Um das zu ändern müsste man diese Smileys oben oder unten beschneiden. Beim LOL-Smiley könnte man z.B. die "Tränen" die am Ende der Animation oben erscheinen weglassen.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (4. Dezember 2014)

Ja, die meinte ich. Ich hatte es so verstanden, dass die Größe der Smileys überall angepasst wurden. Subjektiv habe ich auch weniger gesprengte Zeilen in Postings gesehen. Aber womöglich liegt das auch an Schriftart oder Zeilenhöhe.


----------



## McKofFly (4. Dezember 2014)

Hallo, hatte heute folgendes "Problem". Durch erneutes  war es dann weg.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Handy: LG G Flex, Android 4.4.2


----------



## Tobias Hartlehnert (4. Dezember 2014)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Ja, die meinte ich. Ich hatte es so verstanden, dass die Größe der Smileys überall angepasst wurden. Subjektiv habe ich auch weniger gesprengte Zeilen in Postings gesehen. Aber womöglich liegt das auch an Schriftart oder Zeilenhöhe.


Ja liegt an der Schriftart, die verhält sich da anders, die Smileys bzw. Bilder sind insgesamt etwas tiefer gestellt als bei Verdana.


----------



## LTB (5. Dezember 2014)

Tobias Hartlehnert schrieb:


> Du hast bei den Einstellungen im Benutzerkontrollzentrum bei "Beitrags-/Nachrichten-Editor" den "Einfachen Editor" gewählt. Für Smiley- und andere Buttons musst Du entweder den Standard- oder den Erweiterten Editor verwenden.



 ups

Danke!


----------



## -Atlanter- (7. Dezember 2014)

Tobias Hartlehnert schrieb:


> Da wurde der Webfont anscheinend nicht korrekt geladen, unter Windows 7 sollte das besser aussehen. Lösche bitte mal Deinen Browser-Cache.


Ist gelöscht.Das hat schonmal nichts gebracht.  Der Fehler tritt übrigens nur hier auf und nur auf meinem neuen Rechner, nicht auf meinem alten Rechner. Das Schriftbild schaut so echt bescheuert aus, zumindest Überschriften sind auch betroffen.


----------



## Threshold (7. Dezember 2014)

Tobias Hartlehnert schrieb:


> Ja liegt an der Schriftart, die verhält sich da anders, die Smileys bzw. Bilder sind insgesamt etwas tiefer gestellt als bei Verdana.



Das ist doch noch mal ein Grund wieder zu Verdana zurück zu kehren. 
Ich verstehe sowieso nicht wieso es eine neue Schriftart sein muss. Hat das irgendwelche bestimmten Gründe?


----------



## Stryke7 (7. Dezember 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist doch noch mal ein Grund wieder zu Verdana zurück zu kehren.
> Ich verstehe sowieso nicht wieso es eine neue Schriftart sein muss. Hat das irgendwelche bestimmten Gründe?



Die Frage stellen wir uns doch zum gesamten Redesign.  Ich würde mal raten, die Entscheidung wurde von Leuten getroffen, die hier nicht allzu oft unterwegs sind.


----------



## Tobias Hartlehnert (8. Dezember 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist doch noch mal ein Grund wieder zu Verdana zurück zu kehren.


Naja so ein halber Grund  Denn wie Bilder/Smileys zum Text stehen kann man per CSS anpassen. Was ich vorhin auch gemacht habe, die Smileys stehen jetzt wieder höher.



> Ich verstehe sowieso nicht wieso es eine neue Schriftart sein muss. Hat das irgendwelche bestimmten Gründe?


Der Style von Main und Forum sollte gleich sein, deswegen wird hier auch Lato für den Content und Montserrat für das Menü verwendet.


----------



## HighEnd111 (8. Dezember 2014)

Mal ne janz bekloppte Frage: Wat is denn eigentlich der Sinn von diesem schwarzen Donnerbalken zwischen Textfeld und Beitrag-Header? Wenns ummen Kontrast geht kann man dat auch weglassen, das Blau unterscheidet sich auch gut vom Hintergrund... wobei ich mir sowieso das alte Design wieder herwünsche.

Und wenn der Wunsch mir nicht gewährt wird, so bitte ich dennoch um mehr Tiefe, alles flach sieht irgendwie plattgesessen aus.


----------



## Threshold (8. Dezember 2014)

Tobias Hartlehnert schrieb:


> Naja so ein halber Grund  Denn wie Bilder/Smileys zum Text stehen kann man per CSS anpassen. Was ich vorhin auch gemacht habe, die Smileys stehen jetzt wieder höher.



Ich frag lieber nicht nach wieso das nicht schon von Anfang an so ist.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (9. Dezember 2014)

Find ich witzig, forum wird neu gemacht, aber tapatalk ist immer noch nicht integriert.


----------



## Tobias Hartlehnert (9. Dezember 2014)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Find ich witzig, forum wird neu gemacht, aber tapatalk ist immer noch nicht integriert.


Tapatalk war schon im alten Forum integriert. Normalerweise kommt auch ein Hinweis auf Tapatalk wenn man das Forum mit einem Mobile-Client besucht.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (9. Dezember 2014)

Der Hinweis hat noch lange nichts mit der Unterstützung zu tun. Keine widget Verknüpfung mit PCGH funktioniert nicht, pn oder Nachricht im Abo Thread, bekomme ich eine push aber bei PCGH, nichts der gleichen.


----------



## Roundy (9. Dezember 2014)

Also bei mir geht das alle...
Gruß


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (11. Dezember 2014)

Nachdem wir in den vergangenen ~2,5 Wochen viel am Forum gebastelt haben, geht die Umfrage in eine neue Runde: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/quickpolls/367148-pcghx-redesign-die-neue-umfrage.html

Damit nicht zu viele Diskussionen parallel stattfinden, schließe ich diesen Thread. Vielen Dank für eure Fehlerberichte und Vorschläge.


----------



## Löschzwerg (11. Dezember 2014)

Ich dachte du wolltest das Thema schließen?


----------



## Tobias Hartlehnert (11. Dezember 2014)

Ich hab das mal übernommen


----------

